# Shocked at how many people DO NOT wear their helmets!!!



## ErikaLynn

Because helmet hair is not in style. 

I'm joking, but it bothers me too when people don't wear a helmet


----------



## Speed Racer

Let it go, child, let it go...... :shock:

You've just opened up a Pandora's Box. I sincerely hope you had no idea of the trainwreck your thread is likely to start.

I wear a helmet. Some people don't. It's an individual, personal decision. 

Except for children, who should always, absolutely wear a helmet when they ride, adults have the right to make their own decisions.


----------



## horseluver50

Well it's a matter of choice. But to me, it doesn't hurt to add protection for my head.


----------



## baileydawn

I am also an adult. I just don't find it safe at all.


----------



## Speed Racer

baileydawn said:


> I am also an adult.


My apologies. You write like someone much younger.

That's fine if you find it 'not safe'. It's your prerogative to wear a helmet. It's also another person's prerogative not to.

I wear a helmet. I didn't always, but I do now.

It's not up to me to lecture another adult about their non usage of a helmet.


----------



## kitten_Val

SR, I don't think they are talking about the "right" to wear or not wear, but about the "smartness" of the decision to wear or not to wear one. 

Personally I didn't use one for quite a while. Felt uncomfortable, eta eta eta... Until the day my saddle broke (without even a hint something is wrong when I saddled), throwing me over the head of my youngster (thank God it was on walk!). That day I realized (yes, I know, silly me to take so long), that unfortunately accidents don't depend on your ability to ride a horse or on how well trained/quiet horse is. 

I also want to add that helmets don't protect against _everything_, but they are handy when you run into the branch on trail or hit your head on something solid when fall off the horse (or together with the horse).


----------



## Speed Racer

kitten_Val said:


> SR, I don't think they are talking about the "right" to wear or not wear, but about the "smartness" of the decision to wear or not to wear one.


Kitten, but don't you think that's the same thing?

Do I think it's foolishness to get on a horse without a helmet? Yes.

Do I get a free pass to harangue another adult about it? No.

It's all about what people consider acceptable risk. For me, acceptable risk includes wearing a helmet. For others, they don't think it's a necessary factor.

Saying that wearing a helmet is 'smart' implies that people who don't are stupid. I'm not getting into that can of worms.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

The only time I don't wear a helmet is when I forget to put it on. It needs to become more a habit for me but hasn't yet. Unfortunately.


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> Kitten, but don't you think that's the same thing?


Nope. Everyone has a right of free speech as well. Would I go to every rider without a helmet and comment that I think it's unsafe? Definitely not (although I can recommend it to the total beginner who's just starting riding). But I have no problem stating my opinion in "general" conversation without pointing finger.

BTW, you can be very smart and still do silly things. Not sure if I'm smart or not, but I do silly things all the time.


----------



## Delfina

I tell my children that as long as *I* am paying for their Health Insurance and their Medical Bills that they will wear a helmet. When they are an adult, living in their OWN home and paying their OWN bills, they can go do whatever stupidity they'd like but until then, it's MY house, MY money and MY rules. 

People do plenty of stupid things daily, both on and off horses. Unless you are my child and I am responsible for your bills, it's not my problem or concern and I don't have the time nor the want to, to care.


----------



## Allison C

Smart or not, it is definately a preference.

Funny though how I always wear a helmet riding a motorcycle or dirt bike and never on a horse. Not sure where the disconnect is for me but I just don't like wearing a helmet for horseback riding.


----------



## wannahorse22

When I first started riding I HATED waering a helmet. Didnt wear one on a bike; so why should I have to on a horse (lol)?

But then when we were camping- my brother took my bike withut telling me (the bike was too big for him). Him and his friend were riding- then my bro. decided to go down a hill. The hill curved, and there was a creek bank thing at the bottom filled with rocks- he didnt know that though. He went down it, flew off it, and landed in the rocks. He cracked his skull, minimal brain bleeding, and cut his chin bad (his ear was bleeding a lot too, not sure why though?) He was life-flighted to the ICU. There for about 4 days; my parents thought we were going to lose him. Ever since that happened, I never give a second thought when wearing a helmet. Anyway- the ICU doctor said if my lil' bro' was wearing a helmet, there would have been minimal to no head damage.


----------



## Tennessee

Why don't I wear one? Because I don't want to, and that's reason enough. I've had serious enough head injuries from horses that I ended up in a hospital with stitches more than once. I know the risk, but I don't like them. They ain't comfortable and just get in my way when I ride. I'll wear one if I am on a new horse or a horse that I know is going to act up, but other than that, no thank you. 

I get called stupid, dumb, and ******* for not wearing one, but if you think about it hard enough, all horse riders are kinda dumb because we put our life on the lines, helmet or not, by getting on a 1000+ lb animal with a mind of it's own. 

It just seems like an unnecessary waste of money to me, and you will not be able to convince me otherwise. Who is to say even with that overpriced helmet on that you don't fall off, break your neck, and die? Anything can happen, head or not, and people act like a helmet is a God-sent contraption.


----------



## wannahorse22

Tennessee said:


> Why don't I wear one? Because I don't want to, and that's reason enough. I've had serious enough head injuries from horses that I ended up in a hospital with stitches more than once. I know the risk, but I don't like them. They ain't comfortable and just get in my way when I ride. I'll wear one if I am on a new horse or a horse that I know is going to act up, but other than that, no thank you.
> 
> I get called stupid, dumb, and ******* for not wearing one, but if you think about it hard enough, all horse riders are kinda dumb because we put our life on the lines, helmet or not, by getting on a 1000+ lb animal with a mind of it's own.
> 
> It just seems like an unnecessary waste of money to me, and you will not be able to convince me otherwise. Who is to say even with that overpriced helmet on that you don't fall off, break your neck, and die? Anything can happen, head or not, and people act like a helmet is a God-sent contraption.


Yes, we take a risk riding these animals. But wearing a helmet _decreases_ the risk.


----------



## Stella

question: do you ride a horse with a helmet?
response: do you drive a car with a seat belt?

For heaven's sake, people, riders without helmets are DYING every year! Do you care? No. 

Sorry if I'm being rude, but it is just so FRUSTRATING! You can leave the helmet off if you want to and I' not going to stop you, but why not wear a helmet? One day, you will find yourself kissing it after it has saved your life. Trust me.


----------



## Heartland

Stella said:


> question: do you ride a horse with a helmet?
> response: do you drive a car with a seat belt?


I actually drive a car with a steering wheel, but yes, I use my seatbelt.  I'm just giving you a hard time. :wink: I wear my helmet when riding the younger ones or someone who might give me a hard time. I rarely ever see anyone in this area with a helmet unless they're a child. Some barns around here have an under 18 helmet rule. If I'm confident enough with my mount and my ability to handle a situation that arises, I don't wear it. It isn't a law. I choose not to, and it is my choice. No one on an online forum ranting and raving about how dangerous horseback riding is will ever change my mind. I know how dangerous it is. I've started too many young horses to count. On a regular basis, I don't wear it. Starting young ones I do.


----------



## MIEventer

This debate has gone on, and on, and on, and on and will continue to go on and on until we are dead.. 

My anwswer is - so what

I wear a helmet, because that is my choice, but I see many others going around without a helmet on - and so what. Their bodies, their choice. I don't say anything to them, I just ride my horse and worry about my own self.

I grew up riding horses, and NEVER wore a helmet. So? 

Leave it alone.

It's funny of the double standard though. Someone is in an english saddle, and they don't have a helmet on, they stir a hornets nest. Someone in a western saddle, without a helmet on, not such much of a reaction.

Cracks me up.

Lookit - if an adult chooses to not wear a helmet when they ride, that is their perrogative. Their choice, their life, their bodies. They are perfectly capeable of making that decision on their own, and so be it.


----------



## Heartland

MIEventer said:


> It's funny of the double standard though. Someone is in an english saddle, and they don't have a helmet on, they stir a hornets nest. Someone in a western saddle, without a helmet on, not such much of a reaction.


I agree. I hardly ever see western riders with a helmet. I always see English riders with a helmet. :-|


----------



## noogie the pony

People didn't use to wear helmets in the old days when riding and no one thought anything of it. idk why it's differant now? i have to wear a helmet at my stable but if i didn't i wouldn't! =) same way i don't wear a helment when riding a bike(i know it isn't as dangerous as a horse could be but still.)


----------



## smrobs

Agreed, for adults it is all a personal choice. I don't wear one, probably never will. The way I look at it, if I am meant to die on some certain day, then I will die and no helmet is going to stop it. People do crazy stuff every day and don't get hurt only to slip in the shower at home and end up in a coma. Anymore, everything we do is dangerous; driving a car, walking on the sidewalk, riding an escalator, flying in a plane, etc. I don't wear a helmet when I do any of those things and I am actually safer on a horse than I am on my own 2 feet. The one time I had a head injury, I was running on my own 2 legs. I'm not saying that I will never be hurt on a horse because I have been in the past and likely will be again. It is entirely possible that a horse will kill me someday, but I'm not going to stress over what "might" happen and I am going to be comfortable until I die.


----------



## kitten_Val

MIEventer said:


> It's funny of the double standard though. Someone is in an english saddle, and they don't have a helmet on, they stir a hornets nest. Someone in a western saddle, without a helmet on, not such much of a reaction.


I never noticed it frankly. You wear it or you don't. I believe in english barns around here trainers don't allow to ride without one (from what I've seen), while in western barns (although we don't have that many) trainers don't care. 

BTW (to Heartland's response) lots of trail riders in western saddles around here wear helmets. Also TROT (and I believe couple other clubs too) does not allow rider of any age to go on their ride without the helmet. Matter of choice: no helmet - no ride. :wink: 

I never get why any discussion on wearing or not wearing the helmet gets so heat up. It's a matter of choice, and everyone is entitled to own opinion and reasons behind it. What's wrong with it? We are also discussing things like wearing spurs or carrying crops or something else not everyone agrees on, should we all fight in such discussions as well? :?


----------



## MIEventer

> I never noticed it frankly. You wear it or you don't. I believe in english barns around here trainers don't allow to ride without one (from what I've seen), while in western barns (although we don't have that many) trainers don't care.


Please...the double standard has been there since this stupid debate started. You just stated yourself - english barns in your area wont let you ride without a helmet. Where western barns in your area, don't care. There's the double standard

Go to an APHA show, or a QH Circuit show - you will find the majority going around with no helmets on. No one says pip.

People post pictures on horse forums, or their facebook page, in a western saddle, no helmet. No one says crap to them.

Now, go to an English event. Everyone has a helmet on, no one can ride without it. If they are on their horse with no helmet, they are disquallified. 

People post pictures of themselves on the internet in an english saddle, and do not have a helmet on - better put your flame suit on, cause it's -a coming.

~~

I grew up in a VERY WESTERN community. In the Cariboo Chilcoltin, right smack dab in the middle of British Columbia, surrounded by other cities who are just as very Western Oriented as my town is. 

Very Ranch orientated, very western. Rodeo's up the ying yang, roping comps, team roping comps, penning, herding and the list goes on - not 1 person will be in a helmet - and no one says cripe to them.

Go to a rodeo, you will rarely ever see a person in a helmet. And guess what - they all survive and are healthy and going strong.

~~~~

Double standards because of the saddle you are in.


----------



## kitten_Val

MIE, what I was referring is if you go out to ride in english saddle (whether it's a trail ride or just ride in arena) without helmet I never heard anyone saying a word. Trainers require the helmet because there is such thing as liability (and lots of money and nerves involved) if someone any age fall and break a neck in a barn. And frankly if I'd be a trainer (whether western or english) I'd consider that too. 

Competitions is whole other story - I don't question that, but those rules on western and english are traditions, not "double standards". We had Judged Trail Ride last week, and helmet was a requirement for any age any saddle. So it all depends.


----------



## MIEventer

Sure they do Kitten. And you can bet your bippy they do when someone posts a picture of themselves on the internet as well. There is a double standard. Most definately. 

Regardless if it is a competition or not - whether they are riding at the farm, practicing at home in the ring, going for a trail ride - and you post a picture saying "wee, look at how much fun I had" without a helmet on, in an english saddle - get ready, because you will get flammed by helmet nazi's. BUT if you showed pictures of you in a western saddle, rarely anything will get said about it.

There is a double standard, always has been, always will. Regardless if you are at a comp or playing around at home. It's just rediculous.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I wear a helmet on my horse and my friends horses. Why? Because I don't feel safe without it. I have a 17+ hh horse. It's a long drop! It's not because I don't trust my horse, it's because the unpredictable can happen. Why not wear a helmet?

It probably also helps that where I ride a helmet is required if you are 17 and younger, and for all jumping ages.


----------



## vivache

I feel nekkid without one. :c


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I grew up riding without a helmet. The only times I ever was forced to wear a helmet was when I took riding lessons when I was younger. If I had my own barn, I probably wouldnt wear a helmet when flatting or trail riding, but if I was jumping then I would wear one. I probably was a safer rider then a lot of other kids when I first started learning to ride because I didnt want to fall off and get hurt(still dont) so I never try and purposely put MY body in that situation. Obviously everyone falls off. But, since it is *MY* body that makes it *MY *choice on whether or not *I* wear a helmet because I am an *ADULT*. _

_Since I ride at a facility where it is mandatory to wear a helmet, I do. Is there occasions where my coach jumps on a pony with no helmet in front of her kids to school it because its being a little stinker? You bet she does. _

_Wear a helmet, or dont. It is a persons *OWN* choice._


----------



## WickedNag

MIEventer said:


> Go to a rodeo, you will rarely ever see a person in a helmet. And guess what - they all survive and are healthy and going strong.
> ~~~~Double standards because of the saddle you are in.


Guess what? That statement about rodeo all being healthy and strong is wrong. I have seen plenty of people hurt and killed in rodeo BUT I do not nor will I wear a helmet!


----------



## WickedNag

I am even going to go one step further and say not only is it a personal choice but it is also a parents choice. My daughter has never wore a helmet till this year and than only because she is required to, to show. If not she would not be wearing one than either. I bought a helmet for my 7 year old granddaughter. She loves it but doesn't always wear it. That is up to her daddy...

Now before saying anything about how I would feel if I were to lose one of them but I will tell you this... I have buried two children and one grandchild already. I still am not going to make them wear a helmet... JMHO!


----------



## cakemom

I never wore one as a child, years ago. I typically do now, forgot one day and that was the day I was thrown. On my head, 3 weeks later I still see spots and have a headache.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

Stella said:


> For heaven's sake, people, riders without helmets are DYING every year! Do you care? No.


So freaking what? People die every DAY in car wrecks. Does that mean we should stop driving cars? People die just walking out into the street. Does that mean we should all becomes hermits and avoid the outdoors?




It just really makes me mad when people try to force the idea on me that if I don't wear a helmet I will die. It's stupid and does nothing but tear me farther away from wearing one. If you wanna wear one, then pin a rose on your nose and put one of them big ole honkers on, but don't try to make me wear one.

If God wants me to die today on a horse, then so be it.


----------



## riccil0ve

Didn't any of you folks watch Final Destination? If it's your time, it's your time, and nothing is going to change that. Helmet or seat belt or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag

riccil0ve said:


> Didn't any of you folks watch Final Destination? If it's your time, it's your time, and nothing is going to change that. Helmet or seat belt or not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I absolutely believe that! My oldest granddaughter and her mommy were both killed in a head on collision. Granddaughter had on a seat belt, mommy did not. Youngest granddaughter (infant of 11 months of age) survived.


----------



## Solon

I don't wear a helmet. When I was growing up with horses the only people that wore helmets were English riders and my Grandpa didn't approve of riding English so I never wore one of those when I jumped until I finally got my way later in 4-H and had to wear one.

It is a very individual choice and I don't think there is anything wrong with wearing one or not wearing one. I don't think people that do wear them are sissy's and I don't think that people that don't are idiots. I hear both said for both sides.

If people do/don't want to wear one, that's really their own business. I don't like people telling me I should wear one, but I don't harp on them about why they wear one.


----------



## Beau Baby

Its all personal choice. I have 2 horses at home and 1 at the barn. I wear a helmet at the barn because its required. No helmet, no ride. At home I don't wear a helmet if I'm riding my 17 year old broke boy because I hate helmets. Yes, i've fallen head first in to jumps, do you think its taught me. Hell No! I'm 16 though and see myself as invincible{jk. I jsut hate them}. Although on my greenie at home I do wear a helmet. In my mind its the horse that decides for me, how unreliable is he?


----------



## AmberPick

Some people are raised differently. I personally have never even _seen _someone wear a helmet in person - I'm from a very rural area in Wisconsin, though. I saw my first English saddle the other day, actually, and I think maybe it is more prevelant in English considering the cowboy background in western.. I grew up around western and heavy work horses.

I never wore a helmet (or shoes) riding fourwheeler, and having not worn a helmet horseback riding as opposed to four wheeliing, it is much more dangerous to do so on a four wheeler (the way I drive). Some people take risks they shouldn't because of personal preferences.. It's like why do people speed when they usually aren't going to make up any time? At least with horseback riding you're not endangering someone else.

It's not a matter of smart/stupid, it's a matter of some people are more cautious than others. Also, it's a matter of some people just plain don't have a helmet..

Nothing against wearing a helmet! To each his own!


----------



## Amba1027

I think it's very selfish when people say it's a personal choice. All of you adults saying it's YOUR body and YOUR choice. Who's going to take care of YOUR kids when you are in a coma or dead? It may be your body but if something happens, you aren't the only one who has to deal with the consequences. In fact, if you die, you don't have to deal with the consequences at all. Your family does. The people who love and care about you do. Stop thinking so much about the fact that you don't like it and you don't want to and start thinking more about the people who would like it if something happened to you.


----------



## AmberPick

Amba1027 said:


> I think it's very selfish when people say it's a personal choice. All of you adults saying it's YOUR body and YOUR choice. Who's going to take care of YOUR kids when you are in a coma or dead? It may be your body but if something happens, you aren't the only one who has to deal with the consequences. In fact, if you die, you don't have to deal with the consequences at all. Your family does. The people who love and care about you do. Stop thinking so much about the fact that you don't like it and you don't want to and start thinking more about the people who would like it if something happened to you.


That could go for ANYTHING. Anyone who has went parasailing, sky-diving, drank too much, not buckled their seatbelt, drove while 'buzzing', sped in their car, went rock climbing, smoked etc. is a bad parent?

I'd love to see one parent who hasn't done one of those things. Hey guess what, my husband is in the Army and has an extremely dangerous job and guess what, he doesn't always wear his helmet in the Humvee all the time. Does that give you the right to tell him he's a bad parent?


----------



## MissyMay

*Helmets!!*



baileydawn said:


> I just started officially riding my horse last summer and luckily I wore my helmet cause I fell off him and on to the road. If I didn't wear my helmet I'm sure I would've had a head injury. My question is why do people not wear their helmets?


Its a Pro Choice issue I since young never have wore a helmet and I have fell off a pony during a summer at a ranch in Wyoming. I have fell of Bicycle as well on off a bunk bed and have been a few car wrecks one was a propane tanker ... Yea it hurts and yea some times it is the worse way to finish living or to die of... I know that cause I have seen my uncle go from a full blooded western Cowboy rodeo clown and rider among a rancher and more but you see with the way life is live and enjoy what is given you and then Miss you when you are gone ... that is just the way life is ... had man not of started to ride that lovely creature there would not be helmets that other make money making for the ones that get them to to stay alive but gee whiz now that one that brought that helmet might not ever fall off and will loose instead the feeling of riding with the wind in the hair feel.. so don't worry about any one else but your self for that is whats it all about be your own person and enjoy what you have ....


----------



## Solon

AmberPick said:


> That could go for ANYTHING. Anyone who has went parasailing, sky-diving, drank too much, not buckled their seatbelt, drove while 'buzzing', sped in their car, went rock climbing, smoked etc. is a bad parent?
> 
> I'd love to see one parent who hasn't done one of those things. Hey guess what, my husband is in the Army and has an extremely dangerous job and guess what, he doesn't always wear his helmet in the Humvee all the time. Does that give you the right to tell him he's a bad parent?


*Very* well said. And thank your husband for his service from me and my family! My brother was an MP for several years!


----------



## Amba1027

I never said it makes you a bad parent. I said it is selfish. And it is. You are only thinking of yourself when you choose to not wear a helmet, when you are not the only one who will be afffected by an accident.

I realize it is impossible to never do things that are dangerous. I would not want to live in a bubble and never do anything that might cause me harm. But it is the most simple thing in the world to put a helmet on or buckle your seatbelt. And it could end up making a world of difference, not just for you, but for everyone who cares about you.

As a side note I really hope you do not drive buzzed because that is just plain irresposible and dangerous for everyone around you.


----------



## AztecBaby

I don't wear one unless I'm backing a young un' or riding a greenie. I'm 15. Oh and I wear one when competing or going to PC, obviously because its a rule.


----------



## sandy2u1

I think as a general rule, trail riders don't wear helmets. That could be just my general area though. On the trails we ride regularly, you never see anybody wearing helmets.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Just because I choose to not wear a helmet does not mean it is a right or wrong decision. I could get in a car accident on my way home from work in 3 hours because an idiot is driving drunk and slams into me. My hypothetical kids are now one less hypothetical parent less because of someone elses decision. Not mine. You can not compare driving a car , quad, motorcycle, boat, tricyle, bicycle, or stick horse to riding a real horse. There is a real live animal involved._

_The second someone decides to have horses in their life, they could actually be putting themselves in danger, but you do not see anyone going off on rants because someone has a horse. Horses are unpredictable and could kick you. Do you expect everyone to now wear helmets AROUND horses now as well? It is unrealistic._

_As a parent, if you so believe, then put a helmet on your kid. If not, then leave other parents be who choose not to helmet their kids. It isnt bad parenting._


----------



## dedebird

hmmm from what i can tell pretty much everyone here is i dont give a flying care or iwill never wear a helmet in my life hm....

ya i really can't ride without helmet if i get on without one my mom will yell at me to stand exactly where i am and not to move until she brings me my helmet XD so ya even my instructor always reminds me HELMET!! so ya but ive fallen off 4 times 2 of those times i hurt my hip area the other two i head planted (sorta my first fall i landed on trot poles so it was like my head middle of back and tail bone XD) so ya its 50-50 and its the owns persons deciesion o3o


----------



## AmberPick

Amba1027 said:


> As a side note I really hope you do not drive buzzed because that is just plain irresposible and dangerous for everyone around you.


There is no such thing as buzzing for me - I'm from sober to drunk with one drink of anything! No buzzed/drunk driving for me.

I just think there are such bigger battles to be fought.. And I think people are quite rude about it as well. I don't go up to people who smoke and tell them they are selfish and their children are going to be parentless when they die of lung cancer.. And I don't smoke.

But I also think people should mind their own business. Everytime you point your finger there are three pointing right back at you.


----------



## AmberPick

Solon said:


> *Very* well said. And thank your husband for his service from me and my family! My brother was an MP for several years!


Thank you!! Tell your brother thanks too!! It's hard enough being a military spouse by my own choice, I can't imagine it being my brother!!


----------



## AmberPick

Also, I just have to say... The people who drive those itty-bitty little cars.. They are like little odd boxes? They are two seaters.. Now THAT is a safety hazard! My truck would eat one of those for breakfast! I'm glad they are saving the planet and all but that would be pretty catastrophic to get into a wreck, whew!!


----------



## Amba1027

Again, I said nothing about being a bad parent. I also said I am aware there are risks in life. Hell, getting out of bed in the morning is one of the most dangerous things you can do. 

You all are doing a fantastic job of pointing out all the dangers in life. But what you are failing to mention are the little things you do to make those things a little less dangerous. If you are going to go skydiving, do you go with any old person with a plane and a parachute? No (or maybe you do, after all it's your choice). You want to be as safe as you can about it so you go with people who have a good reputation and experience. I hear so many people say they have their big old trucks because they are safer in an accident. So you are willing to spend more for your truck because it's safer. Why not take 2 seconds to put your seatbelt on too? Then you will be even more safe and it won't cost you an arm and a leg. You want to have horses. Yes this has a lot of potential to be dangerous. But you train the horse to not bit/kick/buck/whatever so that it can be a little less dangerous.

Yes, there are many things that we do in life that are dangerous. But we don't do things that are dangerous without making some attempt to be safe while doing it. So why not take one more step to be safe while riding?


----------



## Solon

But how many of those experienced extreme sports people do you hear about getting killed. More than a few. They do what they love though. I don't think they are selfish for doing what they love even if it means there's risk. If you're worrying about being selfish, then you stay at home, wrapped in bubble doing nothing. That way, you can make sure you are safe and your family doesn't have to take care of you when you hurt yourself.

Oh, until you suffocate from the bubble wrap. Oops.


----------



## Amba1027

AmberPick said:


> There is no such thing as buzzing for me - I'm from sober to drunk with one drink of anything! No buzzed/drunk driving for me.
> 
> I just think there are such bigger battles to be fought.. And I think people are quite rude about it as well. I don't go up to people who smoke and tell them they are selfish and their children are going to be parentless when they die of lung cancer.. And I don't smoke.
> 
> But I also think people should mind their own business. Everytime you point your finger there are three pointing right back at you.


My friend that owns the horse I lease doesn't wear a helmet. I don't say anything to her about it. It's her choice. If she were to ask my opinion about it, I would tell her. But I do tell all of my friends that smoke that they are going to die of lung cancer (jokingly although for some of them it could very well turn out to be true).

Forums are for discusion of peoples opinions. I really don't understand why everyone gets so fired up about disagreements. Hasn't anyone here ever been on a debate team? It is ok to disagree and go back and forth about things. We don't have to agree all the time, and just because we don't agree doesn't mean we need to stop talking about it.


----------



## smrobs

Because we have this little thing call God given free will. I choose to ride horses, I choose to ride untrained horses, I choose not to wear a helmet. If I was so terribly worried about being hurt, then I wouldn't have horses. Yes, I have been hurt, yes, I will be hurt again, but life is dangerous. If I was going to hit my head that hard, I would rather die without a helmet than live as a cucumber with one. I am all for those of you who choose to wear a helmet for whatever reason, whether by your choice or by rules you have to follow. However, I equate people who go around berating others for not wearing a helmet on the level with Parelli followers who believe the only true way is their way or religious fanatics that preach to you on the street corner about how you will go to Hell unless you believe the way that they believe and drink the cool-aid. Just because you believe it's selfish to not wear a helmet doesn't make it so. Is it selfish to eat a hamburger for dinner, because after all, you might someday have a heart attack? Is it selfish to have a beer at the bar-b-que, because after all, it might be damaging your liver?

It's fine if you believe helmets are a necessity but it just makes people less willing to even listen when you go around spouting how we are selfish for not wearing one.


----------



## Solon

Then disagree without telling people they are being selfish. That's what is rude.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_^^good post smrobs._

_dede....there is a difference between an adult saying they "do/dont" wear a helmet over a child/teenager whose parent has said "you are wearing a helmet". At 18, when that kid/teen becomes (legally) an adult, then they as well will have the choice on wearing/not wearing one. Until then, you will just have to suck it up and wear a helmet._

_{/sarcasm} I happen to be a selfish person, for the sake of my future kids I mean. I drink, sometimes drive withour a seatbelt, eat fast food and have horses in my life. Poor eggs dont even stand a chance! {/sarcasm}_


----------



## AmberPick

Does anyone have the stats on how many people die per year from not wearing a helmet horseback riding? I don't know of anyone who has (personally) but I know a number of people who have died in ATV accidents from not wearing helmets and I hate to say it but I still do not wear a helmet. I wear my seat belt when I drive, yep, but I don't check my tires every time I get in.

My only point is if you don't like it then don't do it.. There would be no arguments if everyone just took it as someone else's personal choice.

Now if my friend sits me down and starts talking to me about it that's a different story. But the people who run around and point fingers at everyone who doesn't do things the same way as them.. Nuh huh, don't point fingers at me, point it at someone else!


----------



## AmberPick

Amba1027 said:


> Forums are for discusion of peoples opinions. I really don't understand why everyone gets so fired up about disagreements. Hasn't anyone here ever been on a debate team? It is ok to disagree and go back and forth about things. We don't have to agree all the time, and just because we don't agree doesn't mean we need to stop talking about it.


I'm assuming you're not telling me that I'm getting butt hurt over this, 'cause I really could care less I'm just bored.


----------



## AmberPick

smrobs said:


> Because we have this little thing call God given free will. I choose to ride horses, I choose to ride untrained horses, I choose not to wear a helmet. If I was so terribly worried about being hurt, then I wouldn't have horses. Yes, I have been hurt, yes, I will be hurt again, but life is dangerous. If I was going to hit my head that hard, I would rather die without a helmet than live as a cucumber with one. I am all for those of you who choose to wear a helmet for whatever reason, whether by your choice or by rules you have to follow. However, I equate people who go around berating others for not wearing a helmet on the level with Parelli followers who believe the only true way is their way or religious fanatics that preach to you on the street corner about how you will go to Hell unless you believe the way that they believe and drink the cool-aid. Just because you believe it's selfish to not wear a helmet doesn't make it so. Is it selfish to eat a hamburger for dinner, because after all, you might someday have a heart attack? Is it selfish to have a beer at the bar-b-que, because after all, it might be damaging your liver?
> 
> It's fine if you believe helmets are a necessity but it just makes people less willing to even listen when you go around spouting how we are selfish for not wearing one.


 
AMEN. If you decide to start a wierd cult or something let me know!


----------



## Tennessee

Amba1027 said:


> I never said it makes you a bad parent. I said it is selfish. And it is. You are only thinking of yourself when you choose to not wear a helmet, when you are not the only one who will be afffected by an accident.


You are selfish for getting on a 1200 pound free thinking animal that could stomp your face in with the slam of his hoof, break your neck when he sends you flying, or run you into a tree and kill you instantly. 

Seriously. No one is selfish for not wearing a helmet. Stop acting it is like the fix-all and don't assume that just because everyone doesn't do it your way that they are selfish or only thinking of themselves. Good God.


----------



## Solon

VelvetsAB said:


> _{/sarcasm} I happen to be a selfish person, for the sake of my future kids I mean. I drink, sometimes drive withour a seatbelt, eat fast food and have horses in my life. Poor eggs dont even stand a chance! {/sarcasm}_


That's hysterical!!


----------



## Amba1027

Solon said:


> Then disagree without telling people they are being selfish. That's what is rude.


Oh yes because no one here has ever said anything rude on here before. Everyone is rude, everyone is selfish. These are facts of life. I'm sorry these facts upsets you. And yes, I know, I'm being snarky and rude because honestly I'm a little tired and cranky. People can't have a discusion wihtout getting all upset because someone called them selfish. Since people are so opposed to this discusion I won't be saying any more.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Aww shucks Solon..._

_I thought some funny would lighten this up a bit. lol_


----------



## Tennessee

Amba1027 said:


> Oh yes because no one here has ever said anything rude on here before. Everyone is rude, everyone is selfish. These are facts of life. I'm sorry these facts upsets you. And yes, I know, I*'m being snarky and rude because honestly I'm a little tired and cranky.* People can't have a discusion wihtout getting all upset because someone called them selfish. Since people are so opposed to this discusion I won't be saying any more.


And so you have to take your anger out on complete strangers? That's cool.


----------



## Solon

VelvetsAB said:


> _Aww shucks Solon..._
> 
> _I thought some funny would lighten this up a bit. lol_


Funniest thing I've read in awhile!!!


----------



## AmberPick

Amba1027 said:


> Oh yes because no one here has ever said anything rude on here before. Everyone is rude, everyone is selfish. These are facts of life. I'm sorry these facts upsets you. And yes, I know, I'm being snarky and rude because honestly I'm a little tired and cranky. People can't have a discusion wihtout getting all upset because someone called them selfish. Since people are so opposed to this discusion I won't be saying any more.


I'm confused by who is being so rude? And who is upset? I have seen multiple people (myself included) cracking jokes and talking casually. Maybe you are misenterpreting some of the things we're saying, but I'm pretty sure we're having a calm discussion?


----------



## Solon

Amba1027 said:


> Oh yes because no one here has ever said anything rude on here before. Everyone is rude, everyone is selfish. These are facts of life. I'm sorry these facts upsets you. And yes, I know, I'm being snarky and rude because honestly I'm a little tired and cranky. People can't have a discusion wihtout getting all upset because someone called them selfish. Since people are so opposed to this discusion I won't be saying any more.


Everyone is not rude nor selfish and there's no need to take your being tired and cranky out on everyone else.


----------



## corinowalk

Oh girlfriend, you would *die* if you saw me ride!

Heres a list of things I think may make your head spin around and explode

In the summer, I will occasionally ride barefoot and bareback. Nothing better than cantering through a tall hay field with the timothy tickling the bottoms of my feet. 

I am certainly helmet-less at all times. Greenies or not. 

I am usually smoking while riding. Especially trail riding. 

I occasionally take an adult beverage to enjoy on said trail ride.

I have been riding this way since I was 16 years old. I have had one bad fall that dislocated my knee. My head was fine.


----------



## AmberPick

corinowalk said:


> Oh girlfriend, you would *die* if you saw me ride!
> 
> Heres a list of things I think may make your head spin around and explode
> 
> In the summer, I will occasionally ride barefoot and bareback. Nothing better than cantering through a tall hay field with the timothy tickling the bottoms of my feet.
> 
> I am certainly helmet-less at all times. Greenies or not.
> 
> I am usually smoking while riding. Especially trail riding.
> 
> I occasionally take an adult beverage to enjoy on said trail ride.
> 
> I have been riding this way since I was 16 years old. I have had one bad fall that dislocated my knee. My head was fine.


Ahhh I love being barefoot! And I like being bareback, barefoot with no reins.. Just letting a horse do what they want is alright with me!

And I have got to say.. A pina colada and a trail ride sound great, but I'm pretty clumsy to begin with so I may need a supervisor for that one!


----------



## Tennessee

corinowalk said:


> Oh girlfriend, you would *die* if you saw me ride!
> 
> Heres a list of things I think may make your head spin around and explode
> 
> In the summer, I will occasionally ride barefoot and bareback. Nothing better than cantering through a tall hay field with the timothy tickling the bottoms of my feet.
> 
> I am certainly helmet-less at all times. Greenies or not.
> 
> I am usually smoking while riding. Especially trail riding.
> 
> I occasionally take an adult beverage to enjoy on said trail ride.
> 
> I have been riding this way since I was 16 years old. I have had one bad fall that dislocated my knee. My head was fine.


Too bad you don't live close to me. We could have some fun times. ahah. You sound just like me.


----------



## corinowalk

LOL the beverage works so well because I usually take a gaited horse on trail. Easy peezy to have a beer! 

Oh and I should also mention that I am a 30 year old mother of two. 

Bad Girl. Bad Bad Girl!


----------



## Tennessee

corinowalk said:


> LOL the beverage works so well because I usually take a gaited horse on trail. Easy peezy to have a beer!
> 
> Oh and I should also mention that I am a 30 year old mother of two.
> 
> Bad Girl. Bad Bad Girl!


We just stuff enough into our saddle bags that they don't move so that our Quarter Horses don't bounce them all over the place.


----------



## corinowalk

That would work too! I've got nothing at all against QH's...Love em to pieces. If I am enjoying a beverage its probably best I stay walking anyways! LOL


----------



## trailhorserider

I don't personally know of anyone in my neighborhood (or anywhere around here) who rides in a helmet. Except (sometimes) me. 

I usually don't wear one on my regular trail rides, but since my foal was born and I've been ponying him, I have started wearing a helmet again as I feel my odds of crashing and burning are greater with two horses, especially a young fractious one, tethered to the one I am riding. 

I would actually like to get me a nice helmet. The one I am using now is a bicycle helmet. A very nice quality one, but still a bicycle helmet. I have been eying some of the Troxels. 

I ride western, and like I said, none of my friends (who are adults much older than me) wear one, so it kind of gives me a complex. Like I know I look like a insecure newbie in a helmet, but because I am working with a green horse I feel like it is wise to do anyway. 

My main complaint about helmets is lack of shade in the Arizona sun. That is why I normally wear an Aussie hat. Helmets just sort of leave your ears and neck to burn to a crisp. :-( I think those "helmet shades" are a great invention, but if I am going to spend that kind of money, I think I would rather spend it on an actual helmet and not just a shade to put on a helmet. :-|

I know it is not a valid reason not to wear a helmet, but I do think wearing a helmet sort of implies you are scared of falling off your horse, don't you think? It may not be the case, but it LOOKS that way to everyone around you, right?


----------



## SlapLeather

Tennessee said:


> Too bad you don't live close to me. We could have some fun times. ahah. You sound just like me.


You sound like my kind of riders. But I wear a helmet. It is made of felt. It has a wide brim...kind of stiff. It works well for breaking a fall. It's got about 4 inches of brim to bend before my head hits the ground. But more importantly it gives me that western, cowboy traditional look...which I would not give up for nodding! No, it's not a cowboy hat style helmet, ..it is just a cowboy hat. But they are multifunctional, just like they were meant to be.

I think it has a lot to do with one's upbringing. Our mind-set can be such that certain styles just do not fit. It's also a matter of people's comfort level. And us, as experineced riders, when teaching others..should be aware of another's abilities and confidence. Especially youngsters...or oldsters...we should insist on helmets with these people. 

I've had young girls riding with helmets who got dumped and would have had head injuries if they hadn't have had a helmet on. But my 19 year old daughter who never rode before, she chose not to wear one....kind of looked at me like, "yeah, right!"...when I asked her. (She has my heart and passion  But she is a natural on horse back and was trotting, posting, galloping full out...first couple times out....her beautiful long hair blowing the wind! She looks good with a hat on too.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_A bicycle helmet saved my head once in a fall off a horse, so you should be good with that! haha._

_Appy colt hadnt been ridden in a while. Grandpa held onto him while I was mounting. He took off before my right foot was in the stirrup. Felt like I did a summersault off of his back and landed behind him. On gravel. Took a good softball size chunk out of the bicycle helmet. Had a nice big scrape on my lower back from where I landed. I still rode without a helmet after that. I also never wore a helmet when training standardbreds unless I was at the track and it was mandatory. The last summer I worked for my grandparents on their farm was 5 years ago, because one of the horses spooked and he was literally flung over the fence into the back field. Seriously. He tore a muscle in his bicep and had road rash all over. That didnt stop him from training horses....or make him go out and start wearing a helmet at home. In his 70's no less....._

_Back on topic....I still maintain that (as an adult) if you choose to wear a helmet, so be it. If you dont, then that is your own perogative. English, western, aussie, bareback, upside down or right side up. It isn't anyone elses business on wether you do or dont. Period. End of story._


----------



## SlapLeather

"Life is hard; it's harder if you're stupid. --John Wayne"

"Mommas, don't let your cowboys grow up to be babies" -my Dad.


----------



## corinowalk

OH one more thing. I know one thing that I would never do, for sure. 

I would never comment on anyones 'helmet status'...even if they asked. I really do believe it is a persons choice. If you were wearing a helmet and asked me why I wasn't wearing one I would most likely ignore you or tell you to mind your own. If you weren't wearing one and asked me if you should, I would tell you that it is a personal preferance and that while I prefer to ride helmetless, I can certainly see the benefits of a helmet. 

I don't think it is ever right to judge people over a personal choice. I smoke. People harp on me about smoking all the time. Ofcourse I know it is bad for me. Trouble is, I am an addict so my brain tells me they are full of it. I will quit when I am ready. Trying to talk me out of smoking is as stupid as me smoking. Its a waste of time.


----------



## Solon

SlapLeather said:


> "Mommas, don't let your cowboys grow up to be babies" -my Dad.



My Grandpa used to say that but switch out 'babies' and use 'sissy's'!


----------



## Gillian

On Zeus I used to ride bareback, helmetless, barefoot, and in a halter no less! Out on the roads and open fields and woods! 
I'm so selfish.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Just adding something else in here....the title to this thread is _

*Shocked at how many people DO NOT wear their helmets!!! 

*_Lots of people dont even own helmets, so how could they ride with their helmets?_

_Just sayin...._


----------



## SlapLeather

Gillian said:


> On Zeus I used to ride bareback, helmetless, barefoot, and in a halter no less! Out on the roads and open fields and woods!
> I'm so selfish.


You rode with a halter top on?! Oh, my!  :wink:


----------



## SlapLeather

No, you aint selfish....you're romantic!


----------



## Gillian

Ha ha ha, you caught me Slap!


----------



## SlapLeather

Gillian said:


> Ha ha ha, you caught me Slap!


Well, you can tell I'm an old school cowboy...to have a mind like that. Weez standard bred and hot-blooded!!!!


----------



## Solon

SlapLeather said:


> Well, you can tell I'm an old school cowboy...to have a mind like that.


Or, just a man! :twisted:


----------



## Gillian

I agree Solon! :lol:


----------



## AmberPick

SlapLeather said:


> She has my heart and passion


I love to see parents who brag about their kids!! It just gives me a good feeling!!   Can't wait to get my son started riding, I took him out where I take lessons last time and he just played with the dogs and dirt while I rode... And keeps begging me to take him howsie back widing! And your daughter is beautiful, by the way!

Now Kaden (he's three and allllllllllllllll boy) is a _heathen monster_ but if someone else says that about him you better bet I'm right down their throat (with my foot in their... butt).


----------



## AmberPick

Solon said:


> Or, just a man! :twisted:


Yeah that post reminds me of something a man I know would say.. I think I married him.


----------



## WickedNag

Solon said:


> Then disagree without telling people they are being selfish. That's what is rude.


That was just putting it in a nutshell...thank you!


----------



## WickedNag

trailhorserider said:


> I don't personally know of anyone in my neighborhood (or anywhere around here) who rides in a helmet. Except (sometimes) me.
> 
> I usually don't wear one on my regular trail rides, but since my foal was born and I've been ponying him, I have started wearing a helmet again as I feel my odds of crashing and burning are greater with two horses, especially a young fractious one, tethered to the one I am riding.
> 
> I would actually like to get me a nice helmet. The one I am using now is a bicycle helmet. A very nice quality one, but still a bicycle helmet. I have been eying some of the Troxels.
> 
> I ride western, and like I said, none of my friends (who are adults much older than me) wear one, so it kind of gives me a complex. Like I know I look like a insecure newbie in a helmet, but because I am working with a green horse I feel like it is wise to do anyway.
> 
> My main complaint about helmets is lack of shade in the Arizona sun. That is why I normally wear an Aussie hat. Helmets just sort of leave your ears and neck to burn to a crisp. :-( I think those "helmet shades" are a great invention, but if I am going to spend that kind of money, I think I would rather spend it on an actual helmet and not just a shade to put on a helmet. :-|
> 
> I know it is not a valid reason not to wear a helmet, but I do think wearing a helmet sort of implies you are scared of falling off your horse, don't you think? It may not be the case, but it LOOKS that way to everyone around you, right?


We are just starting a saddle club up and one of our new members brought a helmet to the ride. She was embarrassed and said I feel like I need one even if I do look odd and out of place. We just told her we wanted everyone to feel comfortable and have fun. I have never heard anyone tease someone for wearing a helmet, I wouldn't think very much of someone who did that and being a loudmouth if I did... I would have to open my mouth :lol:


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I used to wear a helmet. I don't anymore. For me its a personal preference. A helmet gets in my way. I know that riding horses is risky and not wearing a helmet is even riskier. But as I tell my mom, "Not wearing a helmet makes me have a better seat...I work that much harder not to fall off when my horse is bucking, rearing, etc." Most people at my barn don't wear a helmet, unless they're a young child(under 13)or if their parents make them. I've had bad falls before and I know the risks of what could happen. But I figure if God wants me to come back home, I aint gonna do nothing to stop him. =D


----------



## ColtHearted

I've never owned a helmet, much less had one on me! I was raised that prissy English riders wear helmets because they're afraid to get a little dirt in their hair, or for bullriders. If my saddle was western (or none at all) and I wasn't on a bull, I didn't need a helmet!

To this day I don't ride with a helmet, and I try to steer clear of anyone that tries to make me. I'm 20 years old and have had my share of spills, but that's life.


----------



## inaclick

Helmets are usually a must in riding schools around here and the owner of such school can get his license revoked easily if the rule is not obeyed
This extends to any commercial form of riding horses: trail riding renting farms, etc

I do take a helmet on when I go to the mountains for trail rides because the roads are narrow and the branches are thick, I got bonked by few of them and I surely appreciate not scalping myself in them.

For the rest of occasional rides I have to admit that I don't wear helmets all the time, especially during summertime


----------



## riccil0ve

So for all you folk that think helmets are a godsend and believe we helmet-less riders are stupid and selfish; do you buy a new helmet every time it hits the ground? Did you know that simply dropping it could damage it, making the whole thing a big, ugly decoration? Do you make sure to get a new helmet when your old ones expire? They do not last forever. They aren't even under warranty after they hit they ground. So if your riding in a helmet that once "saved your life," your being just as "selfish" as those of us that stick to pony tails and cowboy hats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Talked to my mom about this thread....and you know what she said?_

_Say that any parents giving their kids coke (the drink) are bad parents....You are almost better off giving the kid a beer. _

_LOL.....so there you go. Coming from a parent.  She also grew up riding farm horses. There is a picture of her standing up riding Roman style....a foot on the back of each horse._


----------



## Sunny

My boyfriend bought me a helmet for my birthday because I will be starting Sunny this winter. I wear it when I ride the other horses, too. Why? Because when I imagine the looks on my boyfriend's, my mom's, my friends' faces after I fall and die from a head injury when not wearing a helmet, I think, "Why would I put my loved ones through that pain just because I don't like the way a helmet looks or feels?"
I'm not saying that people who don't use helmets are selfish or uncaring, but that's the way I would view myself for not wearing one. 
I showed a picture of me riding to a friend in class and he said, "Wow, what's with the helmet?" I just smiled and said, "I'm already on the back of a half-ton animal with a mind of it's own. Why magnify my chances of dying?" :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlapLeather

I was just riding with a couple ladies a month ago and they both wear helmets. The one lady got dumped out on the trial....nice soft ground...and she was out like a light, off into coo-coo land for about a half an hour. Who knows...if she was wearing a cowboy hat wear the brim helps cushion the fall, she might have been better off. But even just landing on your back can knock you out. I know!

I like what someone said about keeping their seat...for safety. Yes, I don't look for ways to be "safe" if I come off, I look for and work towards being a better rider and having my horse under better control to avoid those mishaps.

I'm 53 and just got back into riding a few years ago, and my passion and determination is to stay on if and when my horse acts up, spooks, crow-hops, etc. I know if I would have started earlier...feeling the way I do now...I could have easily been a bronc rider like my Dad was. I was just too full of fears when I was a kid, except for riding our race horses; I loved that! 

But a couple weeks ago my little 5 year old Gypsygirl decided to put her head down and do a little hop-didlle-doo to get me overboard...and I just leaned back, dug my heels into her shoulders, pulled back on the reins and held on! I loved it. I even had one hand in the air...and with my hat snugly on...I was lookin good! :lol:

We all beat to a different drummer. People do what they gotta do. For me, wearing a helmet aint even an option. Whereas for some individuals under my care...I would insist they wear one.

Actually, ironically...(I just thought of it) I just bought chinese food last night and the fortune cookie said, "conquer your fears, or they will conquer you". Heeeyellow!  That's "hello" in cowboy language.


----------



## Jinba Ittai

I just started riding again, and do wear a helmet when re-learning some skills (jumping mostly). Otherwise, I don't. I didn't when I was a kid, and I don't feel comfortable with it now. My helmet looks good, fits well, and it doesn't make me too hot, but it does make me feel unbalanced a bit. 

Word to the wise though, it is far more important to know how to fall properly in case of an emergency. Relax in the air and try to turn so that you will land on your feet. When you hit the ground, be prepared to roll away from the horse. I practiced this as a kid, and will be practicing it again before I start training my new three year old. A helmet can only protect your head - knowing how to fall properly can protect or minimize the damage to your whole body. If you get lots of snow in the winter, that's the perfect time to practice - it doesn't hurt to fall into a snowbank!  Above all, don't take stupid risks (jumping higher than you/your horse can handle, riding fast on tricky ground, etc). It's all about common sense.


----------



## twogeldings

I don't wear a helmet. There hot, uncomfortable, heavy, and I look ridiculous. 


Of course, I'd also look rather silly in a coma, but thats my problem :lol:


----------



## SlapLeather

A lot of people nowadays want you to wear a helmet for THEIR protection! :shock:


----------



## Beling

I didn't wear a helmet until my horse & I fell in some slick mud. I don't remember what happened, because of concussion. I figured, the discomfort and ugliness of a helmet was a small price to pay, if it meant I could continue riding. The second time I landed in the hospital -- again I don't remember what happened -- the helmet was broken into several pieces. It looked as though somehow my horse had kicked at my head.

A helmet isn't a guarantee of safety. But it helps add strength to part of your body-- your skull.


----------



## nrhareiner

A lot of times it comes down to discipline. You rarely see any one at an Western even use helmets even the kids. Go to an NRHA show. You might see a few kids with one on but that is a rarity. Even the lead liners do not use a helmet.

I do not use one will probably never use one. It has nothing to do with a cowboy thing as I only use a cowboy hat at shows. Just do not like helmets never have probably never will.


----------



## wild_spot

> Relax in the air and try to turn so that you will land on your feet.


Trust me, you don't want to always land on your feet! My best friend did, and one night came off, landed on her feet, and snapped her ankle. Out of riding and work for 6 months. 

*

I wear a helmet. And yes Ricci, I replace it whenever I have a fall, which thankfully isn't often. I ride in a dangerous discipline (Mounted Games) where we hang under our horses at a flat gallop and falls are a fact of life. At our recent state comp we had two ambulances - A broken arm and a concussion. The broken arm was a guy who has represented Australia. I've fallen under my horse at a gallop, I've faceplanted when i've missed a running vault - And yet I have never had a head injury.

I went snowboarding without a helmet and ended up in hospital with a consussion! I now wear a helmet boarding also :]

I don't try to tell other people what to do. I see people without helmets and yep, I think to myself, 'What an idiot!' But I would never try to make them wear one - Personal choice. 

Where I live a rider without a helmet is a rarity.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

At the barn I moved to (i've been here about 2 months), no one wears a helmet. I'm pretty much the only adult who does. I personally feel more comfortable with one on. It weirded me out for a while, especially when I saw some of the teenagers not wearing them. I guess this barn doesn't have an under 18 helmet rule. But it is their choice. I think its a no brainer to wear a helmet, but I understand that its a personal choice. It's not fair of me to press my views on them.


----------



## SaboteurVictory

I see a lot of people who don't wear helmets. My barn has a rule that all students must wear helmets, and instructors are strongly encouraged to wear them, but they don't always. Its really their choice though. I think they decide not to do it because helmets can be uncomfortable and bulky, and many riders feel confident enough in themselves to not wear them. One of my trainers wasn't wearing a helmet once, and her horse spooked and threw her into the wall of the arena. She wears one now


----------



## DanniS

when i am at home or at a show i wear a helmet. i dont even tink about getting on without it. 
The only time i will take my helmet off when i am on horse back is if i am in the see swinnng, and even then i wait till the horse/pony is swimming before i unclip andtake it off, an then i throw it to mum in the little row boat to stop it from getting damaged by salt water......on the way in i always get off and swimwith the horse. 
i wont tell people that they aresilly or not, but my personal choice is to wear a helmet, because you may know your horse/pony but you never know if or when something will go wrong!!!!


----------



## Solon

SlapLeather said:


> A lot of people nowadays want you to wear a helmet for THEIR protection! :shock:


That's 100% true!! Very well said.


----------



## Jinba Ittai

wild_spot said:


> Trust me, you don't want to always land on your feet! My best friend did, and one night came off, landed on her feet, and snapped her ankle. Out of riding and work for 6 months.


That's why you should be relaxed in the air and prepared to roll...it takes the pressure off the landing. Practice practive practice! If you have a chance, go try out a martial art or gymnastics. Explain to them that you want to be able to fall properly in an emergency, and they will give you all sorts of tips and tricks. Plus they have mats. It may not work in the emergency (like your friend - boo, that sucks!), but it's at least preparation.


----------



## corinowalk

The last time I fell I wouldnt have had time to even think 'oh relax' it happened so fast. Slippery little ******s horses are!


----------



## Solon

I think it's important to note that sometimes it happens so fast, you don't have time to be relaxed. 

I used to have to fall off my horse (18 hands) as part of our medieval show. And as many times that I did it, there were a few times I got caught off guard (despite weeks/years of practice!) and got the wind knocked flat out me.


----------



## Solon

corinowalk said:


> The last time I fell I wouldnt have had time to even think 'oh relax' it happened so fast. Slippery little ******s horses are!



Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## SlapLeather

When you fall that fast you usually are relaxed. You don't have time to tense up.

Sometimes if I am on my way down and I have time to think...I'll make sure I land on my back. Don't try to block your fall, just fall as flat as possible. Worked for me, anyway. My cowboy hat was still on and all was right in the world. :lol:


----------



## Solon

I was taught to roll up so you don't give yourself so much area the horse has more of you to run over if he can't avoid you.


----------



## Tennessee

I never did practice emergency dismounts (even though I've fallen off enough I should have it down) so I just kind of splat and hope the horse don't run me over.


----------



## smrobs

I was taught in my theater classes (not exactly horse related but still...) that the best place to hit the ground is with your meaty parts first; thighs, shoulders, flat of your back, etc. That way, there is more cushion between your bones and the ground and while it will still hurt, you are less likely to break anything. My main problem is that I fight so hard to stay on that by the time I realize I'm beyond the point of no return, I am in a position that pretty much all the prep I can do is just to let go and pray LOL.


----------



## Eliz

Lol...
I'm guilty. Very, very guilty of never wearing helmets. The only time I EVER wear them is when I show, because I have to!

I try to justify it with the arena dirt... it's very soft and deep and I've convinced myself that I won't get hurt TOO bad if I fall into it.

But I can still be stepped on (on my head! omg..) or hit the rail.
I know a girl that fell off a cowhorse and hit her head on the rail. She had multiple concussions and had to get stitches, ect. If she hadn't been wearing a helmet she would've died for sure.

Still, I don't wear them. Why? I don't know..


----------



## Solon

The worst accident I saw was a person wearing a helmet. He fell and hit his head on the mounting block. The paramedics that came to the barn said it was a wonder he didn't snap his neck and said the way he hit (the helmet got caught up on the edge of the mounting block) he'd have been better of if he hadn't been wearing it.

The guy swore he'd never wear one again. Really spooked him. Scared the crap out me.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

The place I can reccomend not landing on is your hips. I fell off my friends horse but my foot got caught in the stirrup so I landed on my hip. For an hour after the fall my leg was spazzing out, twitching and jerking and becoming weak with notice. My friend's mom wanted to take me to the hospital. My hip hurt for weeks after that and it still hurts on occasion.


----------



## Solon

You are right in that. That's where I always landed when I slid down Solon's shoulder. No matter how many times I tried to angle it better.

The funny thing was every time I fell, he would lean over and sniff my head which always made the crowd laugh.


----------



## Tennessee

Solon said:


> The funny thing was every time I fell, he would lean over and sniff my head which always made the crowd laugh.


My boy does that to me. hehe. He'll run around a bit after I fall, but then come back over and sniff me or nudge me.


----------



## Solon

A lady from the crowd came up to us after the show and said, "that was so precious when he kissed your forehead like that! How did you train him to do that?". :lol: 

I didn't tell her he probably was wondering why I fell off so much!


----------



## kitten_Val

Solon said:


> The worst accident I saw was a person wearing a helmet. He fell and hit his head on the mounting block. The paramedics that came to the barn said it was a wonder he didn't snap his neck and said the way he hit (*the helmet got caught up on the edge of the mounting block*) he'd have been better of if he hadn't been wearing it.
> 
> The guy swore he'd never wear one again. Really spooked him. Scared the crap out me.


How come THAT could happen? Or you guys use hand-made ones? The one I got for myself and my neighbor is all smooth all way around.


----------



## Solon

kitten_Val said:


> How come THAT could happen? Or you guys use hand-made ones? The one I got for myself and my neighbor is all smooth all way around.


Regular three step mounting block.It's not rounded. It's hard plastic.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I used to wear a helmet pretty regular. Until it made me over heat on a hot summer day and I came crashing off my horse unconsious. :-|

Honestly, it's my choice. I still wear one in certain situations, but usually I don't because it's so uncomfortable and gives me head aches and I flat out REFUSE to wear one in summer because I over heat so bad. 

Wearing a helmet while walking on ice minimizes your chances of dying. Wearing a helmet while walking down stairs minimizes your chances of dying. Wearing a helmet in the CAR minimizes your chances of dying.

Do I get to call you selfish and stupid for not wearing one?


----------



## Sunny

Stairs don't have a mind of their own. Not arguing, just saying. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I don't know man, those stairs can be vicious creatures. I can't count how many times they have reached out and grabbed my foot as I was walking _up_ them.


----------



## mom2pride

I am WELL aware of the risks that not wearing a helmet, however, that said, I could get kicked in the chest have a rib peirce my lung, and die just the same. 

Knock on wood in over 20 years of riding, training, raising, horses I have never gotten seriously injured...could it happen? Sure, but there are many more parts of my body that could be seriously injured, than just my head; I could still break my neck, even WITH a helmet (had a friend do that!)...I figure if I'm meant to die around horses, it will happen whether I have a brain basket or not.


----------



## kitten_Val

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Wearing a helmet while walking on ice minimizes your chances of dying. *Wearing a helmet while walking down stairs minimizes your chances of dying.* Wearing a helmet in the CAR minimizes your chances of dying.


Those are closer to the "meaty" parts of the body (read, butt)! :mrgreen:


----------



## nrhareiner

smrobs said:


> I don't know man, those stairs can be vicious creatures. I can't count how many times they have reached out and grabbed my foot as I was walking _up_ them.


Not only that but mind like to move on me at times. One min the step is there the next it is not. GO figure.


----------



## Sunny

smrobs said:


> I don't know man, those stairs can be vicious creatures. I can't count how many times they have reached out and grabbed my foot as I was walking _up_ them.


I hate using stairs that don't have solid steps, I'm always scared something will reach out and get my foot. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner

I know 2 guys who died while riding. Thing is they where dead before they even hit the ground. Now that is the way to go.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I have that problem with trees. They just jump right out and whack me in the face before hiding back with the rest of them.


----------



## mom2pride

nrhareiner said:


> I know 2 guys who died while riding. Thing is they where dead before they even hit the ground. Now that is the way to go.


Oh Heck ya!!! Doing what you love, no pain? Definitely THE way to go!!!


----------



## Jinba Ittai

If you practice enough, you will have muscle memory that takes over in an emergency. I know things happen fast, but the same principle applies to helmets - if you wear it everytime, it's a habit. If you wear it once in a while, it likely won't be there to help you in need.


----------



## nrhareiner

mom2pride said:


> Oh Heck ya!!! Doing what you love, no pain? Definitely THE way to go!!!


I have actually known quite a few people over the years who have died doing what they love. All of natural caused not related to what or where they where at the time.


----------



## Solon

smrobs said:


> I don't know man, those stairs can be vicious creatures. I can't count how many times they have reached out and grabbed my foot as I was walking _up_ them.


I've caught my foot walking up the little mounting block stairs and plowed my face in Solon's gut. He just stands there, looking embarrassed that I'm his human. :shock:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Sunny - don't worry, I enjoy a good debate! That is definitely a valid point, hence why I don't usually wear one walking down stairs though I probably should. :lol:

I just think the "minimizes" argument can be used for SO many things - car accidents are one of the leading causes of premature death, and usually it IS someone elses fault (aka. with a mind of their own), so why doesn't everyone wear helmets in cars? I know we have seat belts, but a helmet can _minimize _right? That's just my thought!

And yeah, a flight of stairs is usually more dangerous to me then my horse. I have a massive bruise on my leg from trying to show Jynx the bank wouldn't eat her - I ran up to it, and went to jump it, and my sweaty legs stuck to my jeans and I got an inch off the ground before SLAMMING into the side of the wooden frame in front of an audience. My worst injury in months and I wasn't even ON the dang animal! :lol:


----------



## Solon

When I was learning to drive my car didn't have seatbelts! It took me a very long time to get used to it when it became a law.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, gosh. I am so stinking clumsy that I should probably wear a helmet whenever I'm _not_ on a horse. I swear, if there is a blade of grass or one pebble in the road, I'll trip over it and bust my ***. Maybe it's because I spent all my formative years on a horse instead of my own 2 feet.


----------



## Solon

I think you are onto something with that! I was the same way! If I wasn't sleeping, going to school or at the dinner table, I was on the horse!


----------



## mom2pride

smrobs said:


> Maybe it's because I spent all my formative years on a horse instead of my own 2 feet.


I'm not a total clutz, but I totally resemble this last remark! Horses 'saved' me more than once, by keeping me away from so many dangerous addictions that many of my classmates have fallen into.


----------



## Deerly

I love debate threads  I have nothing new to add but I'll post anyway XD

I never wore a helmet until I moved my horse to our new barn and the barn owner / my trainer insisted. I thought it was such a terrible thing because it was hot and I cannot stand my hair getting sweaty or overheating. I really dreaded it so much leading up to our move because I just wanted to be comfortable and happy and enjoy the fresh air!

But I bought a nice looking low-profile helmet that has major ventilation and actually have gotten into the habit of always wearing one, even without someone breathing down my neck.

It DOES really help that everyone @ the barn wears a helmet so the social pressure is opposite of how it was at the old place. Maybe I'm just weak and pathetic? 

I think it's probably the better thing to do but I would never look down on someone for not wearing a helmet, that's their choice! If you are an adult, understand the risks and there are no laws / rules against it than it's your neck! 

I'll ride without one later this month when we are taking Halloween costume pictures and I still do think it's more comfortable without one but it's become habit and I don't mind anymore. There may be times where I won't wear one but I do on every ride now *shrug*

There are helmets that don't make you look like a goober and have plenty of ventilation. 

Still... it always goes back to the feeling that just because someone doesn't do something exactly the way I do doesn't make them a bad person. I wrap up my horse's legs if he's going to walk on the street or do any work but I don't think someone who doesn't take that extra precaution is stupid or a bad person.


----------



## SlapLeather

baileydawn said:


> I just started officially riding my horse last summer and luckily I wore my helmet cause I fell off him and on to the road. If I didn't wear my helmet I'm sure I would've had a head injury. My question is why do people not wear their helmets?


I wear my helmet....see ...


----------



## Poseidon

I loooooathe wearing helmets. We had to start wearing helmets this because, yes, of an accident where a corworker got hurt, but all of us still hate it. And now where I'm boarding, they require me to wear a helmet. 

It restricts my vision and makes my head sweat and itch and it makes me feel like a little kid. The one time I've fallen off a horse, I did get a good knee in the head. It didn't change my mind.

Plus, what happened to that "wind in your hair" fantasy that's supposed to come from horseback riding?


----------



## Zeke

No...I haven't read ALL the pages...it's just a helmet debate it can't be that juicy can it? 

I'll add that Deerly makes a great point (someone else has probably mentioned this too) that as adults we understand the risks of not wearing a helmet and have a CHOICE to not wear one. I do not think anyone should look down on someone's choice to not wear one. At the very least think of it this way..._if someone chooses to not wear a helmet against their better judgement and your warning, when they fall and bust their head you can say I told you so. Until then, mind your beeswax._

I rarely feel the need to wear a helmet in a well footed arena. Silly thinking to many, I know, but that's me. My current riding place requires one so well...guess what I do? 

Over fences...helmet is a must, green horse a really good idea, trail on a road or the like it's a good idea. By no means should anyone get the third degree for their personal decisions however.


----------



## Sunny

To those of you saying that helmets are hot and heavy and uncomfortable, check out Ovation's newest schooling helmet. It is EXTREMELY light. I've ridden in 100+ degree weather with it and it has never made me hot. Plus, they're aren't expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I just think the "minimizes" argument can be used for SO many things - car accidents are one of the leading causes of premature death, and usually it IS someone elses fault (aka. with a mind of their own), so why doesn't everyone wear helmets in cars? I know we have seat belts, but a helmet can _minimize _right? That's just my thought!


Well I don't think the primary cause of death in most car accidents is due to head injury. While it can occur in car accidents (I have worked with two students with traumatic brain injuries from car accidents). There is also internal bleeding and other traumas that will be what kills you.

That being said, and having worked with people who have had traumatic brain injuries. There is no way I will ever get on a horse without a helmet, ever.


----------



## JustPaint

I know of a family that doesn't believe in seat belts but swear by helmets. Go figure IMO. Honestly I don't care, I wear a helmet now because I am still learning, but eventually I might gravitate away from it once I get more comfortable. Never know people get so worked up over this.


----------



## Jessabel

It only irks me when I see children without helmets. Adults can do whatever they want.


----------



## munschk

Just because I love debating and couldn't help myself (and yes, while I might disagree with it, it is up to every adult to decide for his or herself. I actually dont know anyone who doesnt ride in a helmet)

So, for those who say that if its their time to go, then its their time to go, tell me, do you check a busy street before crossing?

For those who say that you can apply the principle of wearing a helmet to decrease the risk of injury to almost everything, well isn't that the point? Life is full of danger by doing things like wearing a seatbelt, not going onto a construction site without a hard hat, riding in a helmet just decrease those risks. Sure, things can still happen, bad luck is around obviously, but it just minimizes the chance.

But, in the end, when you're an adult and know the risks, its your choice, same with smoking, eating really fatty foods etc. People do crazy things all the time like play 'russian roulette' with arrows, its their life after all - to each his own.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Well I don't think the primary cause of death in most car accidents is due to head injury. While it can occur in car accidents (I have worked with two students with traumatic brain injuries from car accidents). There is also internal bleeding and other traumas that will be what kills you.
> 
> That being said, and having worked with people who have had traumatic brain injuries. There is no way I will ever get on a horse without a helmet, ever.


Very true, but in that vein, the vast majority of horseback riding falls result in damage and bruising to tender organs from landing on your back or stomach, so why don't we all wear body protectors like eventers do? Obviously we're not usually dying from these things, but severe damage can cause complications later in life, so why don't we all wear body protectors?

I can totally respect your opinion, but if seeing people with brain injuries affects you so badly, why don't you wear a helmet all the time? Millions of people every year suffer severe cranial damage from simple things like falls on pavement, ice or down stairs, so wouldn't wearing a helmet all the time lessen your chances even MORE?

I am not, in any way, trying to convince you to not wear a helmet. I fully respect and admire your decision. It's just an honest debate question I'd like to see if there is a logical answer for. At what point do we draw the line between safe and over board?


----------



## nrhareiner

Just would not look right with a helmet. I think most of the time you see a difference between western and English riding disciplines.

These videos are from an NRHA Short stirrup class which is 10 and under. 











This is an NRHA lead line class. Love watching the kids ride. Most are better then the adults.


----------



## BarrelRacer86

I will never understand why people want to agrue over this :? 

I beleive everyone that rides without a helmet know the dangers, so why nag them about it? I hate helemets, I never was made to wear one so I never did, still don't really. I never wear a helmet while riding western, and really the only green horse I did wear a helmet with was a 16 hh appendix mare whose height and spookiness made me want one on, though I think I only wore one with her first trail ride and our first time bareback. I also jumped on my old pony (project pony this year) bareback and bridless, barefoot, in shorts, in a pasture. Also do it with my 15 hh horse. Yep that was dangerous, but all they did was wander around with me. I trusted those horses. The only time I wear a helmet is to show in 4H and when I jump. I always grab my helmet before I go over a jump. Otherwise you'll never find me in one. Just don't like them.

It's just a choice, just like everyother aspect of living. We could die of food poisoning, and most people don't consider eating "dangerous"


----------



## Redial

It depends ont he style i'm riding, my skill level for that particular horse and where I'm riding.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

BarrelRacer86 said:


> I will never understand why people want to agrue over this :?


I do. It's an example of a PERFECT debate topic. I enjoy debating it - both sides have perfectly valid points. I live in Canada - the taxpayers pay for my free hospital care. So yes, it CAN be the business of someone else when I burden the health care system much like smokers or obese people.

Everyone has a valid opinion - I will defend my right to choice, but others have just as much right to voice their opinion that I don't.


----------



## mliponoga

I'm safer riding my horses than driving a car. At least I know what my horse will do, and there's not a good chance of a drunk rider hitting me, another horse t-boning me, etc. Sure a helmet may save your life, but that is a person's choice to ride with or without one. Sorry, but my a helmet won't fit over my cowboy hat.


----------



## smrobs

Here is a perfect example of "Sh*t just happens"
Teen in critical condition after mall fall - UPI.com

They have some of their facts screwed up, like he wasn't sitting on the railing. Somehow, his jacket got caught by the moving handrail and pulled him over the edge. Last I heard, he is pretty much in a vegetative state. He will open his eyes and can respond to some stimuli but has no cognitive ability and likely never will again.


----------



## Sunny

That is awful. ^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride

nrhareiner said:


> Just would not look right with a helmet. I think most of the time you see a difference between western and English riding disciplines.
> 
> These videos are from an NRHA Short stirrup class which is 10 and under.


Okay, I just had to point out I am totally in love with that chestnut mare in the first video!!!! Her little rider is pretty amazing too


----------



## MIEventer

nhreiner - that is exactly what I was saying many pages back. That there are double standards. 

It's one thing for someone in a western saddle with no helmet, but another if someone is in an english saddle with no helmet on.

People don't cause a stink when someone is in a western saddle with no helmet, but they sure do when they see someone in an english saddle with no helmet on.

Redonkulous


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^
On that note, it's also very frowned upon in the English community to not wear a helmet, whereas you can actually get TEASED in the Western world for wearing one!

Enormous double standard - I'd hanker to say an enormous part of both sides come from peer pressure. Most English riders who dislike helmets are almost shamed into wearing them and come around to like them, and Western riders are very hung up on the image of the cowboy hat and feel it's simply not part of the image and people who may have otherwise thought it a good idea are convinced to not wear one.

Funny world we live in...


----------



## kitten_Val

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I just think the "minimizes" argument can be used for SO many things - car accidents are one of the leading causes of premature death, and usually it IS someone elses fault (aka. with a mind of their own), so *why doesn't everyone wear helmets in cars? *I know we have seat belts, but a helmet can _minimize _right? That's just my thought!


I don't think helmet will help in car accident. It's the unsupported neck part of spine, which is easily injured.


----------



## kitten_Val

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I do. It's an example of a PERFECT debate topic. I enjoy debating it - both sides have perfectly valid points. *I live in Canada - the taxpayers pay for my free hospital care. * So yes, it CAN be the business of someone else when I burden the health care system much like smokers or obese people.
> 
> Everyone has a valid opinion - I will defend my right to choice, but others have just as much right to voice their opinion that I don't.


Well, if you are on Medicaid or Medicare (spell?) taxpayers pay for you in US as well. The funny thing I heard some people are on Medicaid and still own horses. Not sure how it can be accomplished, but...


----------



## nrhareiner

mom2pride said:


> Okay, I just had to point out I am totally in love with that chestnut mare in the first video!!!! Her little rider is pretty amazing too



I know I love that little mare. She is such a nice mover. The little kid rides quite well too. 

My trainers little girl has been showing since before she could walk. She has a bunch of blue ribbons from NRHA Lead line classes.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I can totally respect your opinion, but if seeing people with brain injuries affects you so badly, why don't you wear a helmet all the time? Millions of people every year suffer severe cranial damage from simple things like falls on pavement, ice or down stairs, so wouldn't wearing a helmet all the time lessen your chances even MORE?
> 
> I am not, in any way, trying to convince you to not wear a helmet. I fully respect and admire your decision. It's just an honest debate question I'd like to see if there is a logical answer for. At what point do we draw the line between safe and over board?


Well even if I hadn't worked with them, I still would wear a helmet everytime I ride. It is just how I was raised (I did not ride a bike, scooter, or roller-blade without a helmet, if I did and was caught I knew I wouldn't get to use them for a while).


----------



## nrhareiner

kitten_Val said:


> The funny thing I heard some people are on Medicaid and still own horses. Not sure how it can be accomplished, but...


B/C Medicaid has nothing to do with live stock or anything like that. It has to do with income and how much savings you have.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Well even if I hadn't worked with them, I still would wear a helmet everytime I ride. It is just how I was raised (I did not ride a bike, scooter, or roller-blade without a helmet, if I did and was caught I knew I wouldn't get to use them for a while).


I guess part of this is how you were raised. I'm not saying the ones who don't wear helmets have bad parents(I don't wear a helmet)but i grew up on a farm, way in the country. It was expected that we'd get hurt. I've fallen out of trees, out of the hay mow, etc and hurt myself. That doesn't mean I put a helmet on to go get hay now. It doesn't mean that I wear a helmet to climb trees. I grew up with, "Walk it off, you're fine." I'm not saying I haven't been to the ER because of concussions before. I have. But none of them were from horses. First one was when I was 6 and climbing in the hay mow with my older cousins, I tripped and tumbled 20 feet to the floor. I've had other ones, including one about ayear ago from a bull chasing me and me flying into a brick barn. =P I don't wear helmets when I do that kinda stuff.


----------



## smrobs

> I grew up with, "Walk it off, you're fine."


Haha, love it. I grew up with that too. Basic rule of thumb with my family was that if there were no big bones broken and no arterial blood spray, then just tape an aspirin to it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Sunny

I don't like the whole, "I don't wear a helmet when I'm (insert random, daily activities)" argument. Because-i'll say it again-stairs, trees, bikes, etc. don't have minds of their own. Horses do. A horse, yes, even a well-trained one you trust, can do any given thing at any given moment, usually when you least expect it. (( :lol: :wink: ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

nrhareiner said:


> B/C Medicaid has nothing to do with live stock or anything like that. It has to do with income and how much savings you have.


I think that was the point - if you're low enough income to be ON Medicaid, how exactly can you afford to feed horses? That was what I got from kitten_Val's statement anyway, I could be wrong!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

smrobs said:


> Haha, love it. I grew up with that too. Basic rule of thumb with my family was that if there were no big bones broken and no arterial blood spray, then just tape an aspirin to it and you'll be fine.


*DIES LAUGHING*

Oh god, I have tears. My grandpa was the worst for that - my parents would show up Sunday to pick me up from the farm and I'd have some major injury I should have been hospitalized for. My grandpa always just asked "can you walk?" Yes. "you're fine."


----------



## Tennessee

smrobs said:


> Haha, love it. I grew up with that too. Basic rule of thumb with my family was that if there were no big bones broken and no arterial blood spray, then just tape an aspirin to it and you'll be fine.


Same here.

And if one of us didn't get back on the horse immediately after falling you'd get yelled at.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

smrobs said:


> Haha, love it. I grew up with that too. Basic rule of thumb with my family was that if there were no big bones broken and no arterial blood spray, then just tape an aspirin to it and you'll be fine.


Exactly! Well I did have a time where my bone was sticking out through my skin and my dad just wrapped it with cloth and duct tape. =P


----------



## corinowalk

Sunny said:


> I don't like the whole, "I don't wear a helmet when I'm (insert random, daily activities)" argument. Because-i'll say it again-stairs, trees, bikes, etc. don't have minds of their own. Horses do. A horse, yes, even a well-trained one you trust, can do any given thing at any given moment, usually when you least expect it. (( :lol: :wink: ))
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How about other drivers on the road? Do they have minds of their own? Sometimes I question this but as I am a driver myself...and I do have a mind....I still don't wear a helmet while driving.

Also, how about when you are on the ground? I would guess that more people get killed on the ground than they do from above. Kicks in the head, bites to the skull...etc...all would cause severe concussions. Do you wear your helmet while you are cleaning your horses feet? 

What I am saying is...where does it stop? Horses are dangerous. All over. From their backs and everywhere else. I know the dangers, I reduce them as I can...yet I wont wear a helmet. That is how I judge when I am in over my head. If I am looking at a horse and thinking "Boy...I should get a helmet" Its time to move on! LOL


----------



## nrhareiner

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think that was the point - if you're low enough income to be ON Medicaid, how exactly can you afford to feed horses? That was what I got from kitten_Val's statement anyway, I could be wrong!


It is not just income. You can make nothing and still not get on Medicaid. There is a lot of things that go into it.


----------



## Sunny

Cori, I agree with you. If you only had an idea of how terrified I am of cars... I make my beau mad because I freak out so often. :lol: It is difficult to draw the line. I never rode with a helmet until this summer when my man bought one for me, with the intention of using it when I start Sunny. But I use it when I ride others. Why? Because it's there; it's an option I have to make myself more safe when riding, and I take it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner

I have a helmet won it many years ago. Still in its box.


----------



## corinowalk

You are better than me Reiner. I'd much rather spend my money on some annoyingly pink tack so that I can blind others while riding!lol


----------



## nrhareiner

corinowalk said:


> You are better than me Reiner. I'd much rather spend my money on some annoyingly pink tack so that I can blind others while riding!lol


Not really I won the helmet. Did not cost me anything and still do not use it. I have a smaller one that someone gave me that I make the neighbor girl use when she comes and rides my stallion but that is just b/c I do not want to be responsible for her. Not that Te would do anything. He loves kids and it is hard to get him out of the walk with one on his back.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Sunny said:


> I don't like the whole, "I don't wear a helmet when I'm (insert random, daily activities)" argument. Because-i'll say it again-stairs, trees, bikes, etc. don't have minds of their own. Horses do. A horse, yes, even a well-trained one you trust, can do any given thing at any given moment, usually when you least expect it. (( :lol: :wink: ))
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And even without a mind of their own, bikes are still responsible for a large part of the traumatic brain injuries (most of which could be prevented with a helmet).

But even if the horse does nothing wrong, they can still trip, tie-up, break a leg, or even die (rare but known to happen) while riding.


----------



## Solon

kitten_Val said:


> Well, if you are on Medicaid or Medicare (spell?) taxpayers pay for you in US as well. The funny thing I heard some people are on Medicaid and still own horses. Not sure how it can be accomplished, but...


Do you think that people on Medicaide/Medicare are all invalids? I think you might need to read up on it. There are a lot of health issues that cause people to go on Medicare. It doesn't mean they can't have horses.


----------



## mom2pride

Solon said:


> Do you think that people on Medicaide/Medicare are all invalids? I think you might need to read up on it. There are a lot of health issues that cause people to go on Medicare. It doesn't mean they can't have horses.


Honestly I've almost always been on some 'state' type of insurance, simply because my jobs have always been less, erm, glamorous? I really appreciated that, because there is no way I could afford the costs then...did I still have a horse? Sure, because he didn't cost 500$ p/mo!!! We are now on a different insurance that is more expensive as far as co-pays, but I am SO glad that my husband's job actually "pays" for the insurance itself, because even with our two incomes, there is no way we could afford it...period...my horse costs us 150$ p/mo, for board...I think my hubby said that our policy was like over 250 p/mo for EACH of us! No way we could afford that, plus prescrips we both need, etc!


----------



## Solon

Yeah, Medicaid doesn't mean you can't have horses, or a life!


----------



## AlexS

I ride a motorcycle and it is not the law, but I wear full leathers and a helmet, as I am travelling sometimes at a greater speed than a horse. 

I would choose not to wear a helmet while riding a horse, so there is a difference. 

I should state I ride with a helmet, because 1) my instructor requires that I do, and 2) I am not riding with traffic in speeds of upwards of 30mph and 3) my husband feels better that way. 

Sure ugly things can happen, they can happen when I cross the street or get a brain hemorage. I try not to worry about that. 

I don't like wearing my helmet, and any chance I get I won't, as it is not comfortable, and it makes me sweat and itch. But at the same time, I am a smoker and know I should not. 

So all in all, I know it is better for me, and I should probably wear a chest protector too (interestingly called a back protector in my home country) but given the choice I would not wear either. 

I would also never call someone out on what they choose to do. My opinion is not law.


----------



## Solon

I thought it was the law in all states to wear a helmet riding a motorcycle.


----------



## Walkamile

Don't know about other states, but in Maine it's still a choice.


----------



## AlexS

Solon said:


> I thought it was the law in all states to wear a helmet riding a motorcycle.


Nope. I used to live in PA where it was the law, but in Ohio it is not. Now I live in PA, where riders have a choice, to my knowledge though you have to wear a seat belt in all states. 
I have heard arguments (not saying I agree with them, or that they are accurate) that say that if you are in a motorcycle accident you are cheaper dead without a helmet, than a vegetable because one saved your life. 
Either way I wear a helmet when I ride a bike.


----------



## inaclick

Tiny old joke that goes around here:

The officer, reporting for a news channel
"Look at this gentleman, he wasn't wearing his seatbelt. His head is smashed, we can't find one of his arms, he is splattered in a thousand directions.
And look at this other one, who WAS wearing one. He looks so fine, you could swear he's still alive"


----------



## kitten_Val

nrhareiner said:


> B/C Medicaid has nothing to do with live stock or anything like that. It has to do with income and how much savings you have.


I know that, but horses are the luxury, not a necessity. And they are not cheap to care and feed. So how can you sit on welfare and medicaid and still have enough money to care for the horse? I don't know about other states, but in MD it's a bare minimum to feed yourself.


----------



## kitten_Val

Solon said:


> Do you think that people on Medicaide/Medicare are all invalids? I think you might need to read up on it. There are a lot of health issues that cause people to go on Medicare. It doesn't mean they can't have horses.


I don't think you got my point.


----------



## kitten_Val

mom2pride said:


> Honestly I've almost always been on some 'state' type of insurance, simply because my jobs have always been less, erm, glamorous? I really appreciated that, because there is no way I could afford the costs then...did I still have a horse? Sure, because he didn't cost 500$ p/mo!!! We are now on a different insurance that is more expensive as far as co-pays, but I am SO glad that my husband's job actually "pays" for the insurance itself, because even with our two incomes, there is no way we could afford it...period...my horse costs us 150$ p/mo, for board...I think my hubby said that our policy was like over 250 p/mo for EACH of us! No way we could afford that, plus prescrips we both need, etc!


Mom, if I'd have to buy insurance myself (not through my work), I wouldn't be able to afford a horse. Even State insurance if you have say precondition is $$$ (which is ridiculous). And unfortunately it's very hard around here to get Medicaid. Unless you are very poor and have almost no income what so ever.


----------



## kitten_Val

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think that was the point - *if you're low enough income to be ON Medicaid, how exactly can you afford to feed horses?* That was what I got from kitten_Val's statement anyway, I could be wrong!


Yep, that was exactly it. 

Anyway, I'm done with this particular discussion as it's way too off-topic (and can of worms anyway).


----------



## WickedNag

Solon said:


> I thought it was the law in all states to wear a helmet riding a motorcycle.


in South Dakota you have to be 18 or over but than a helmet is choice. 17 and under required to wear a motorcycle helmet.


----------



## kitten_Val

WickedNag said:


> in South Dakota you have to be 18 or over but than a helmet is choice. 17 and under required to wear a motorcycle helmet.


In Vermont you don't have to wear a helmet as well (at least as an adult). From what I know lots of bikers love to do there for that reason.


----------



## Strange

In Colorado you don't have to wear a helmet while motorcycling either. 



And onto the topic at hand (sorry, I didn't want to read through all 19 pages before posting, so I apologize if I reiterate what others have said) -- Honestly, I don't always wear a helmet and I really don't care what people say to me about it. I know myself and the only time I DON'T wear a helmet is when I absolutely know my horse inside and out. I know that things happen and sometimes a horse can act unexpectedly, but that's when I rely on my skill to keep me in the saddle or to calm the horse down enough where I can get off before anything else happens. On the other hand, there are some horses I know very very well that I would never consider getting on without a helmet, and I ALWAYS wear a helmet when I jump, no matter what horse I'm on. It's a personal decision, and honestly nobody will change my mind except myself. So I will continue wearing a helmet or not wearing one at my own discretion.


----------



## Stella

Heartland said:


> I actually drive a car with a steering wheel, but yes, I use my seatbelt.
> Sorry-typo...


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I used to ALWAYS wear a hat. But I lost it in the house fire, and because I pretty much ride only once or twice every few months, I haven't bothered to go buy a new one. 

I'd definetly have to have one to ride my 14:3hh mare, because she rears/bucks/takes off when she hasn't been ridden for a while, in this case, that's about 2 years (I haven't been able to ride her because I'm a bit too heavy for her at the moment)

Anyway, I do encourage people to wear a hat while riding my horses, but me, myself, I just don't. And yes, I admit it's a very silly thing to do. 

But it's my decision, and I trust Luca 100%. I've had that horse for over 5 or 6 years now, and not once has he ever bucked, reared, bolted, or anything like that. He's as good as gold. And I know horses are unpredictable, he could do those things at any time, but it's a risk I take. I only ride around my land anyway, or just on the canal.

No matter how many years I've been riding, I will still wear a hat, on a horse I'm new to, or haven't ridden in a while.


----------



## GreyRay

In Indiana a helmet while riding a motorcycle is choice unless your under 18 years of age(I know, my parents are bikers).

No I do not wear a helmet while riding my horses, if I feel that a horse is to dangerous to be ridden, well, I dont ride it!

I have had tons of really bad accedents, a couple of them the horse I was riding FELL OVER, first time I was five, my foot got cought in the stirrup and I sprained my ankle. Second time I was 13, at a canter on the road(jackass wouldn't slow down), we both went sliding across the road, I got a broken wrist and some nerve damage from road rash>>He was missing a bit of fur above his eye.

And strangly enough, the closest to ever hitting my head has been getting twaped with tree branches.(Though, in my younger years I used to run into door frames.)

I dont have to worry about hitting my head on railing, we dont have an arena, and all of the horses are started in the open, for that exact reason! If I feel there is a chance of falling, I much rather have open fields so I hit dirt, and the horse can run somewhere other than on me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38

I'm a little late to the party, but to the people that just have to shove wearing a helmet down your throat, all you have to do is ask them if they wear a body protector. I'm guessing that the majority don't.


----------



## Jinba Ittai

LOL ^^ Good point! I think it's funny that they are sooo concerned about your head but forget that the head is attached to a body as well. Learning to fall properly, wearing a body protector, AND a helmet are your very best bets for safety. But common sense trumps ALL of them!


----------



## HurricaneKatt

Just wanted to add on that where I ride a helmet is Required, and it has been required pretty much everywhere I have ridden. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlapLeather

*"Shocked at how many people DO NOT wear their helmets!!! "*

*Get over it! :lol:



*


----------



## Hunter65

corinowalk said:


> Oh girlfriend, you would *die* if you saw me ride!
> 
> Heres a list of things I think may make your head spin around and explode
> 
> In the summer, I will occasionally ride barefoot and bareback. Nothing better than cantering through a tall hay field with the timothy tickling the bottoms of my feet.
> 
> I am certainly helmet-less at all times. Greenies or not.
> 
> I am usually smoking while riding. Especially trail riding.
> 
> I occasionally take an adult beverage to enjoy on said trail ride.
> 
> I have been riding this way since I was 16 years old. I have had one bad fall that dislocated my knee. My head was fine.



I'm coming riding with YOU!


----------



## WickedNag

HurricaneKatt said:


> Just wanted to add on that where I ride a helmet is Required, and it has been required pretty much everywhere I have ridden.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Do you mean a stable? I don't believe any states here have a required helmet law for horses.


----------



## Hunter65

SlapLeather said:


> I wear my helmet....see ...



hahahaha this reminds me of when we took Hunter with us to our property this summer. We rode up to the ranch behind us (my friend knows them) and I met them for the first time. The looks I got, sitting bareback on my pony with my helmet on. It was pretty funny the next day when I showed up with my Aussie saddle on him. The ranchers just kinda looked at it and continued by. They musta thought I was some city slicker ****.


----------



## mliponoga

corinowalk said:


> Oh girlfriend, you would *die* if you saw me ride!
> 
> Heres a list of things I think may make your head spin around and explode
> 
> In the summer, I will occasionally ride barefoot and bareback. Nothing better than cantering through a tall hay field with the timothy tickling the bottoms of my feet.
> 
> I am certainly helmet-less at all times. Greenies or not.
> 
> I am usually smoking while riding. Especially trail riding.
> 
> I occasionally take an adult beverage to enjoy on said trail ride.
> 
> I have been riding this way since I was 16 years old. I have had one bad fall that dislocated my knee. My head was fine.


Nothing like a cigarette and a flask on a long trail ride...cheers!!


----------



## SlapLeather

mliponoga said:


> Nothing like a cigarette and a flask on a long trail ride...cheers!!


Not for me. 20 feet around me is a non-smoking section. :lol:


----------



## HurricaneKatt

WickedNag said:


> Do you mean a stable? I don't believe any states here have a required helmet law for horses.


Sorry, yes that is what I meant.


----------



## Fifty

SlapLeather said:


> Not for me. 20 feet around me is a non-smoking section. :lol:


haha I'm like you! Anyway, I wanted to address the Western English headgear thing. Normally, western is traditional as wearing cowboy hats. The Western saddles are definitely more secure than english also. Not to mention that all of our helmets are ridiculously ugly, and I only found one that was actually ok for western riding. In English, you guys have those awesome felt helmets that match everything. Also, It is just part of your traditional "uniform", you have to wear them because that is the dress code, they probably really don't care about the safety part. Believe it or not, some rodeos REQUIRE hats and you can get points added on to time or disqualified if your hat falls off because it is just part of the western dress code.


----------



## Speed Racer

Fifty said:


> Also, It is just part of your traditional "uniform", you have to wear them because that is the dress code, they probably really don't care about the safety part.


Incorrect. Helmets are supposed to be ASTM/SEI certified, otherwise they're useless as head protection. _All_ show helmets are ASTM/SEI rated. Top hats and the like are not, because they offer no protection and are only used in certain disciplines.

Just because someone rides in an English saddle doesn't mean they'll get laughed off the trail or out of the ring if they're not wearing a helmet for everyday wear.

If you're only talking _show_ disciplines, then yes, a helmet or top hat is part and parcel of the whole thing. For us regular trail riders though, a helmet is personal preference.


----------



## corinowalk

Fifty, I always took the points. I never did like the 10 gallon hat look. Not my style. I ride in a ball cap and if I am showing I ride with my hair pulled back....but will wear a ball cap if they insist on a hat. At local shows, they haven't perfected their rules...when they say hat...I wear a ball cap. Let em tell me that my miller light hat isn't a hat LOL


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Cori, that makes me wonder if they would count point off for my dirty, sweat stained black felt with the stampede string. I don't own a nice hat.


----------



## corinowalk

I think they would. I can see how they would judge my ball cap as lacking...but a real working hat....how could they mark you off? Not to mention, were talking timed events here. Your time should matter...not what you are wearing.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I got DQ'd because my freaking sleeves weren't long enough. I had them rolled up and buttoned so it was not going down my arm. Told them I could just unroll it, but apparently that wasn't good enough. :roll: Don't know what the big deal was, I was just going out there to trot the pattern and give Soda a little experience with shows.


----------



## corinowalk

Ah yes, at an open show this year I was asked to go put on a 'proper shirt' before a barrel pattern. It was an exhibition class anyways! It was 102 degrees....I did it but only because I was showing the horse to buyers. If not I would have scratched the class.


----------



## smrobs

That's just silly. There is a certain dress code that seems to be associated with most western riding but it really has no place in classes. I wear cowboy hats and long sleeves as protection from the sun, bugs, and even the occasional thorn because I am outside for large portions of the day. Chaps are not a fashion accessory, they are protection from riding through thick brush or to help keep you warm in the cold. I just can't see a WP horse plowing through plum thickets to the point where you would need chaps to protect your legs LOL.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

You know what it really was? They were scared of Sodehr & my awesomeness, they saw us coming and knew they had to find some way to DQ us! :lol: 

I can see if it was some big important show, but seriously a little local gig? Give me a break. I guess I don't take it seriously enough, better run out and get some florescent gear.... :lol: 

Cori, that's cool they let you put on a different shirt so you could show the horse.


----------



## RisingGlory

Um sorry for breaking the helmet wearing series here, but I don't ware one. My grandpa says its sort of ridiculus. I know its not. also, I don't ware a helmet for riding my bike so my Grandpa says that if I don't for that, why would you for riding a horse. The same head injuries can happen on a bike as well as a horse. We don't exactly abide by all rules. Most people around us don't ware helmets for anything except for racing lawnmowers. Sorry to break your bubble but that's why we don't ware helmets.


----------



## Sunny

Some people are making this way too personal--on both sides. Calling people selfish for not wearing a helmet, and then basically calling people stupid for wearing helmets but not body protectors. Give your opinion but don't trash others for not having the same one. Geez.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CloudsMystique

Traumatic brain injuries caused by motor vehicle accidents: *51%*
Traumatic brain injuries caused by *ALL *sports/physical activites: *10%*

So my question is - why do people get so bent out of shape about wearing helmets while horseback riding and don't breathe a word about wearing helmets while driving a car?




And within sports, horseback riding isn't even in the top 10.

*Cycling*: 85,389
*Football*: 46,948
*Baseball and Softball*: 38,394
*Basketball*: 34,692
*Water Sports (Diving, Scuba Diving, Surfing, Swimming, Water Polo, Water Skiing, Water Tubing)*: 28,716
*Powered Recreational Vehicles (ATVs, Dune Buggies, Go-Carts, Mini bikes, Off-road)*: 26,606
*Soccer*: 24,184
*Skateboards/Scooters*: 23,114
*Fitness/Exercise/Health Club*: 18,012
*Winter Sports (Skiing, Sledding, Snowboarding, Snowmobiling)*: 16,948
*Horseback Riding*: 14,466
*Gymnastics/Dance/Cheerleading*: 10,223
*Golf*: 10,035
*Hockey*: 8,145
*Other Ball Sports and Balls, unspecified*: 6,883
*Trampolines*: 5,919
*Rugby/Lacrosse*: 5,794
*Roller and Inline Skating*: 3,320
*Ice Skating*: 4,608


How many people wear a helmet during water sports? Working out at the gym? I'm guessing not many.



Another thing - head injuries only account for *18%* of horseback riding injuries.



The Center For Head Injury Services
AANS - Sports-Related Head Injury


----------



## nrhareiner

I want to know how you get a traumatic brain injury playing *golf *???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Not ducking when you hear "FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH CRAP!"


----------



## corinowalk

Club to the head. Ball at high speed to the head. Beating your buddy who has been drinking too much. Driving a golf cart drunk and wrecking it into a bunker. LOL


----------



## GreyRay

Someone was standing to close behind the putter. The putter lost grip of the club. The putter purposly swung the club at an individual and/or purposly putted the ball at an individuals head... ****!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fifty

Speed Racer said:


> Incorrect. Helmets are supposed to be ASTM/SEI certified, otherwise they're useless as head protection. _All_ show helmets are ASTM/SEI rated. Top hats and the like are not, because they offer no protection and are only used in certain disciplines.
> 
> Just because someone rides in an English saddle doesn't mean they'll get laughed off the trail or out of the ring if they're not wearing a helmet for everyday wear.
> 
> If you're only talking _show_ disciplines, then yes, a helmet or top hat is part and parcel of the whole thing. For us regular trail riders though, a helmet is personal preference.



I don't really understand your point. . But I was saying that basically the reason why English riders get scolded for not wearing a helmet a lot more than western riders is because people are generally used to seeing English people in helmets and Western people riding in cowboy hats.


----------



## equiniphile

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Not ducking when you hear "FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH CRAP!"


Haha! Never knew what that meant til I saw Secretariat monday....ahh the trainer's hilarious lol


----------



## equiniphile

I wear a helmet whenever I go outside with the intention of riding. If I'm just bringing the horses in from the back pastures, I'll hop on Arty bareback in sandals with a halter/lead rope and pony the minis to the barn. Or if I want pictures without my helmet, and my horses are sufficiently warmed up and focused, I'll take it off for a few minutes.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Fifty--Just because someone rides english doesnt mean they HAVE to wear a helmet, and just because someone rides western doesnt mean they HAVE to wear a cowboy hat. I grew up riding western...rarely ever wore a hat of anykind, and if I did it was a baseball hat. If you dont compete, then you have no "uniform" that you need to wear._


----------



## sdellin

Sorry, gotta put in my two cents.... riding without a helmet is like skateboarding without one, or driving without a seat belt. It may seem unnecessary until you need it. It's CHEAP INSURANCE! I don't care how trained your horse is, something someday will spook them or they may trip and if you avoid injury to your head, good for you. But if you don't, you will realize how much better it would have been to just put that darned helmet on.


----------



## sdellin

nrhareiner said:


> I want to know how you get a traumatic brain injury playing *golf *???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Falling off a horse while not wearing a helmet.


----------



## GreyRay

sdellin said:


> Falling off a horse while not wearing a helmet.


Actually a funny story! We have an apple orcherd that is right next to a golf course, and their horse kept getting loose and ripping up the golf course. LOL! 

I can just see someone going to a golf course and playing Polo though, that would be hilarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

GreyRay said:


> I can just see someone going to a golf course and playing Polo though, that would be hilarious!


Every time I see a golf course, I'm sooo tempted to ride my horse through it like a bat out of hell! :twisted:

What a waste of a good riding space!


----------



## WickedNag

Speed Racer said:


> Every time I see a golf course, I'm sooo tempted to ride my horse through it like a bat out of hell! :twisted:
> 
> What a waste of a good riding space!


LOL Agreed!


----------



## Delfina

nrhareiner said:


> I want to know how you get a traumatic brain injury playing *golf *???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


My guess would be the same way I managed to give myself a concussion while lunging my horse.... sheer stupidity on the part of the human. And no, my horse had nothing to do with my getting injured, nor was she misbehaving. I hit myself in the head with the [email protected]#$% donut on the end of the lunge line!  I would wear a helmet to lunge my horse but my trainer promptly cut off the donut!


----------



## inaclick

I should probably wear a helmet while sleeping too because I managed to get myself a black eye with my own knee when I was around 16. I am very....elastic.

Then everyone in the family started suspecting each-other as nobody believed I did actually hit myself. Grandpa suspected my dad, my dad suspected my boyfriend, my boyfriend suspected anyone...oh boy, that eye was quite a discordian apple.

And while taking showers too. I've hit my head on the window countless times when getting up from the bathtub. Why can't bath windows open THE OTHER way?


----------



## Speed Racer

Ina, I've punched myself in the eye when my hand slipped off the billet strap while I was girthing a horse.

For some reason, people did NOT believe that I'd done it to myself. It hurt like a sumbeech, but I had to admit it was funny as hell!


----------



## mliponoga

Speed Racer said:


> Every time I see a golf course, I'm sooo tempted to ride my horse through it like a bat out of hell! :twisted:
> 
> What a waste of a good riding space!


Haha, when I got my first horse, Ace, my friend opened up the gate to throw hay, and he took right off while she trying to close it. It was his 2nd day there. Well, we found him literally 7 miles from home 2 days later on the local golf course eating grass :lol:


----------



## SlapLeather

sdellin said:


> Falling off a horse while not wearing a helmet.


Tell us all about it. How did it happen? :wink: Okay, so you were playing golf on a horse...and then what happened...?


----------



## SlapLeather

Shouldn't we wear a helmet when we FALL asleep?


----------



## mliponoga

SlapLeather said:


> Shouldn't we wear a helmet when we FALL asleep?


I don't know about you, but I sure do, also while driving in a car, taking the dogs for a walk, while I'm on the computer, while working on the truck, and especially when in the shower, god forbid I slip and fall. :wink:


----------



## grayshell38

^ I fell asleep on the top bunk at my friends' house and woke up on the floor in the morning. I'm a heavy sleeper. LOL


----------



## GreyRay

SlapLeather said:


> Tell us all about it. How did it happen? :wink: Okay, so you were playing golf on a horse...and then what happened...?


Didnt you read what SR said? She took off like a bat out of hell! More than likely the horse tripped in one of those pesky golf holes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlapLeather

mliponoga said:


> I don't know about you, but I sure do, also while driving in a car, taking the dogs for a walk, while I'm on the computer, while working on the truck, and especially when in the shower, god forbid I slip and fall. :wink:


Strange we weren't born with one on! :lol:


----------



## GreyRay

Im pretty sure we were... I think it's called a Skull...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlapLeather

GreyRay said:


> Im pretty sure we were... I think it's called a Skull...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Amen! I just like to pretty mine up with a cowboy hat!


----------



## mliponoga

Well said!


----------



## Sunny

I've hit myself if the face while doing the billet straps multiple times. Especially during the winter when my hands are stiff. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

Maybe you need a motorcycle helmet to protect your face?


----------



## inaclick

This reminds me of when I actually went searching to buy my own helmet, I was so desperate to find one as my instructor actually had said "no helmet - no more horse. Sorry".

I entered a sports store and the lady said: 
"Helmets? Why sure, we have" and then she returned with a motorcycle helmet
"Uhm but no, you see, equitation means, like, uhm..riding a horse"
"I know what equitation means but the horse won't know the difference"

LOL talk about sales perseverence!


----------



## ShotgunsAmmo

I trust my quarter horse with my life, unless im off the property, or out on the trail, i dont wear a helmet,

My perch/quarter x ...i do trust him. just not the way he reacts to things, haha, sooo. anytime im on him ive got my helmet on!


----------



## nrhareiner

sdellin said:


> Falling off a horse while not wearing a helmet.



I tried playing golf horse back once. They kicked me off the green. Said that since Te did not have cleats on that he had to get off.


----------



## kasdia77

My coach has an 18 and younger helmet rule and preaches always wearing a helmet to whom ever will listen. However, it is your perogative if you decide to wear one or not. 

Also, when purchasing a helmet especially for showing English, make sure your hair can fit up in your helmet to! When I purchased my helmet I was assured that my hair would fit and I did not need to try it out and when I got home I found out that It didn't fit properly. Always try the helmet on the way you are going to use it.


----------



## jess93

I don't wear one when scooling my own horses just find it comfer but do if goin out on the roads on a youngster
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlapLeather

nrhareiner said:


> I tried playing golf horse back once. They kicked me off the green. Said that since Te did not have cleats on that he had to get off.


They gotta be rubber or plastic cleats now.


----------



## Quixotic

I came off yesterday for the first time in seven years. It's pretty hard for a horse to get me off, so generally when I do fall, it's a pretty big deal. This time, I had to twist in mid-air to avoid hitting a jump standard, & I ended up landing head-first instead of on my shoulder like I wanted to. It gave me a mild concussion. This is why I ALWAYS wear a helmet when I ride. For 98% of my rides, it ends up just sitting on my head doing nothing, but for those 2% of times when it actually ends up having to protect me, I'm always very glad that I decided to put it on.


----------



## mliponoga

I will say even though I ride Western, I wouldn't be jumping without a helmet. Don't think I'll be jumping anytime soon though.


----------



## smrobs

I used to screw around with jumping but I never wore a helmet. The one time I took a fall, the only injury I ended up with was a severely sprained ankle. I don't think a helmet could have prevented that LOL.


----------



## mom2pride

Sunny said:


> I've hit myself if the face while doing the billet straps multiple times. Especially during the winter when my hands are stiff. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How much more clumsy is this? I have pulled the cinches off the top of the saddle, and thwacked myself pretty good with 'em from time to time!!! Guess I need a shorter horse, so that wouldn't happen :lol:


----------



## SlapLeather

mom2pride said:


> How much more clumsy is this? I have pulled the cinches off the top of the saddle, and thwacked myself pretty good with 'em from time to time!!! Guess I need a shorter horse, so that wouldn't happen :lol:


What I hate even worse is when I unhook one end of a single rein from the halter to tie to the tie post, and then whack my horse with the buckle end when I unwind it from the tie post too quickly and wrecklessly. :-x


----------



## mom2pride

SlapLeather said:


> What I hate even worse is when I unhook one end of a single rein from the halter to tie to the tie post, and then whack my horse with the buckle end when I unwind it from the tie post too quickly and wrecklessly. :-x


Done that a time or two...or get myself, of course. :? Poor horse is like "what the world did I do?"


----------



## SlapLeather

mom2pride said:


> Done that a time or two...or get myself, of course. :? Poor horse is like "what the world did I do?"


I have to go out into a herd of about 15 - 20 horses right now to feed grain to or catch my two horses. So I have to be dominant and agressive with the others ...keeping them away from me while I feed and catch my two. A couple of times I smacked a horse on the snout to keep it away before I looked up and saw it was one of mine. Talk about feel terrible! I just say sorry and she seems to know I didn't mean it and just sticks her nose in the grian. I can be waving a rope to keep the other horses away and mine just walk right through to me.


----------



## mom2pride

Funny how they learn when it's 'intentional' and when it's not...


----------



## mliponoga

smrobs said:


> I used to screw around with jumping but I never wore a helmet. The one time I took a fall, the only injury I ended up with was a severely sprained ankle. I don't think a helmet could have prevented that LOL.


Should have worn a foot helmet I suppose


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I s'pose so.


----------



## MIEventer

Uh uh...that is so incorrect!!!! NOT a foot helmet silly...an Ankle helmet! HELLO!


----------



## mliponoga

Why not both, double protection!!


----------



## GreyRay

Heck, lets just be realistic here. Humans need an entire exterior skeleton, that will save the human race!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

GreyRay said:


> Heck, lets just be realistic here. Humans need an entire exterior skeleton, that will save the human race!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only their physical bodies. Stupidity is to the human race what that asteroid was to the dinosaurs.......


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

It would suck if we had exoskeletons. Even more stupid people would still be breeding......


----------



## leonalee

"Another thing I learned at WEG is top riders are role models. Everyone watches us show. So I changed my mind about helmets. There's a personal decision involved, yes, but if what you do affects someone else, then show them the right thing. If it's made a rule, everyone will show in one, and you'll look incomplete without one. Then the amateurs and kids will see the pros in them and think it's right." 

That is a direct quote from Courtney King-Dye's personal journal entry on her website. Monnnnthhhhhs after her injury...


----------



## mliponoga

Gotta love it! Natural selection ftw!!


----------



## SlapLeather

Speed Racer said:


> Only their physical bodies. Stupidity is to the human race what that asteroid was to the dinosaurs.......


Are you saying the dinosaurs should have worn helmets? I still think wearing cowboy hats would have been a better way to go out. I mean if extinction was inevitable.


----------



## SlapLeather

leonalee said:


> "Another thing I learned at WEG is top riders are role models. Everyone watches us show. So I changed my mind about helmets. There's a personal decision involved, yes, but if what you do affects someone else, then show them the right thing. If it's made a rule, everyone will show in one, and you'll look incomplete without one. Then the amateurs and kids will see the pros in them and think it's right."
> 
> That is a direct quote from Courtney King-Dye's personal journal entry on her website. Monnnnthhhhhs after her injury...


For many of us we don't ride for show, but it is a way of life...and wearing cowboy hats and the western style traditions is a big part of it. Helmets are seen by some of us (by me at least) as a damper on that adventurous, romantic and rustic spirit. Cowboy hats are also very practical and work as protection, as well.

That is how I see it, no matter how anyone else sees it. Still I would insist that new riders (under 18) who I am teaching wear a helmet. Unless I am confident in their ability and the riding is simple. And whoever else decides to wear one...is their business.


----------



## leonalee

Your reasons for wearing a cowboy hat are the same reasons that in the showring, dressage riders wear top hats. For what they represent. Your cowboy hat is going to protect you from bird poop, and maybe a few superficial scratches but if you smack your head on the ground (as opposed to just "dusting the ground with your head", which is all your cowboy hat will protect you from) your cowboy hat will become a mush bucket. Just sayin'.

To each their own, and I hope you don't take a terrible spill before learning the importance of helmets while riding.

And I think Speedracer probably was implying that you can see destruction coming from a long ways away, but there is nothing you can do to stop it. Humans are just stupid. Nothing you can do to fix it.


----------



## SlapLeather

leonalee said:


> Your reasons for wearing a cowboy hat are the same reasons that in the showring, dressage riders wear top hats. For what they represent. Your cowboy hat is going to protect you from bird poop, and maybe a few superficial scratches but if you smack your head on the ground (as opposed to just "dusting the ground with your head", which is all your cowboy hat will protect you from) your cowboy hat will become a mush bucket. Just sayin'.
> 
> To each their own, and I hope you don't take a terrible spill before learning the importance of helmets while riding.
> 
> And I think Speedracer probably was implying that you can see destruction coming from a long ways away, but there is nothing you can do to stop it. Humans are just stupid. Nothing you can do to fix it.


I will try that much harder to stay on my horse. But no type of "spill" whatsoever would compel me to wear a helmet. My hat, in fact, works more as a cushion then a hard impact helmet. Cowboys do a far harder work than show dudes, and their hats have done them proud so far....over the last couple centuries.

Never been pooped on though. I move to fast. A face mask would be more effective. :lol:

Just saying.


----------



## GreyRay

My horse need to wear a helmet... He has a tendency to not watch where hes going and smack his head on stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

GreyRay said:


> My horse need to wear a helmet... He has a tendency to not watch where hes going and smack his head on stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My Arab gelding needs a blindfold.  Silly beast likes to spook at ZOMG! Round bales! Out in a FIELD!!!!

Yep, leonalee, you're correct. I can see the demise of the human race from here, but nothing I can do about it. People are getting stupider. How much longer before we stupid ourselves right into extinction?


----------



## SlapLeather

GreyRay said:


> My horse need to wear a helmet... He has a tendency to not watch where hes going and smack his head on stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope that doesn't happen with you on him. :lol:


----------



## GreyRay

It's not to bad when im on him, I can usually redirect him/get his attention in time... It just seems that he would rather walk around crosseyed or drunk or somthing. Its been getting better with time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

SlapLeather said:


> I will try that much harder to stay on my horse. But no type of "spill" whatsoever would compel me to wear a helmet. My hat, in fact, works more as a cushion then a hard impact helmet. Cowboys do a far harder work than show dudes, and their hats have done them proud so far....over the last couple centuries.
> 
> Never been pooped on though. I move to fast. A face mask would be more effective. :lol:
> 
> Just saying.


Here's the perfect facemask...


----------



## alexxmeadows

Well i don't wear my helmet.... Unless if my mom is looking


----------



## SlapLeather

mliponoga said:


> Here's the perfect facemask...


Perfect! Gotta get me that outfit! and not just for October 31st. :lol: looks like one of my hats too.


----------



## corinowalk

Looks like a Walmart Cowboy to me. Gotta love those types!


----------



## GreyRay

^ XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilmamabergie

I wear a helmet because I want my kids to wear one, but personaly I think I look cute in it


----------



## smrobs

corinowalk said:


> Looks like a Walmart Cowboy to me. Gotta love those types!


----------



## Jinba Ittai

I like my helmet. I only bought it because the barn I _thought_ I'd be riding at required helmets, but not the barn I'm actually riding at. I will likely use it while training my 3yo, and when I am learning to jump *properly*, otherwise, I will just leave it off. It's a false sense of security anyway - if you land wrong you are toast regardless of your helmet status. Hence my firm position on learning to land a fall properly - enough muscle training and you will do it naturally in an emergency, something I've done myself firsthand. Falling off will always suck, but the more you can do to prepare yourself, the better.


----------



## mom2pride

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, leonalee, you're correct. I can see the demise of the human race from here, but nothing I can do about it. People are getting stupider. How much longer before we stupid ourselves right into extinction?


Great way to make those of us who don't use helmets, to use them...I mean really? It's a matter of choice, and no snide comments are going to change my position; I do have a helmet, but I don't always use it...mainly I will use it when I'm doing something completely new to the horse I am riding. I've survived well over 25 yrs of riding/training horses without a helmet, and have never suffered a concussion, or any other serious injury. Have I fallen off? Sure, but the worst injury I've suffered is a cracked toe joint when a horse slipped on snow covered ice, and my foot was the only thing I couldn't get out of the way. Do I know the dangers of not wearing a helmet? Yes, but I haven't hit that 'stage' where I am really inclined to wear it all the time.


----------



## smrobs

Mom, I don't believe that she was talking about people who don't wear helmets.


----------



## mom2pride

smrobs said:


> Mom, I don't believe that she was talking about people who don't wear helmets.


Maybe, maybe not...geuss we'll see when she responds back, or if she does-I "may" be wrong, but the implication I got was that people who don't wear a helmet are a stupid part of the human race. :wink:


----------



## smrobs

If I had to guess, I would suspect that comment originated in people believing that a felt hat offers just as much (or more) protection than a helmet. :wink:


----------



## GreyRay

^ It was more about exosteletons saving the human race...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Western

I had never worn a helmet in my life.. but, I had an inspection comming up for a training test, and it included safety. I went out and bought a helmet.... I didnt wear it for a while but then one day just decided to take it on a hack out of the yard. My horse got excited at some other horses in another field and ran into a ditch, tripped on something, and flipped onto her back. I got thrown off and landed on the road!! Even though I was wearing a helmet, my head was ringing so loudly I couldnt hear what my riding partner was saying. All I could see was her mouth moving!! I had a minor concution WHILE wearing a helmet. I would hate to think what would have happened if I wasnt wearing one!! Ever since then (about two months now) I ALWAYS wear a helmet. Riding green horses just isnt safe without one..


----------



## corinowalk

Mom...I doubt that it was aimed at us. She has stated several times in here she really has no opinion on those who do or don't wear helmets. I think it was just a generalized statement.


----------



## rum4

You know I did not read all of this but the parts I did read, well if you wear one good and if you don't good. As adults that is a choice you make. I do think that it is good to wear one but I don't! Someone stated that they always see English riders wearing helmets and western riders not wearing helmets. Around here it it just ain't so. We see a lot of English riders in one park we ride and more of them than not are NOT wearing helmets.
We all as horse people need to stick together and not get worked up over everything. As long as we stay divided by riding discipline, what we wear, or thestyle of riding we do then one day there will be NO where to RIDE........


----------



## nrhareiner

GreyRay said:


> My horse need to wear a helmet... He has a tendency to not watch where hes going and smack his head on stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yep I had a horse slid into a concrete wall when fencing once. Needless to say he stopped harder after that.


----------



## GreyRay

Ouch! Atleast it was a learning experience for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101

baileydawn said:


> I just started officially riding my horse last summer and luckily I wore my helmet cause I fell off him and on to the road. If I didn't wear my helmet I'm sure I would've had a head injury. My question is why do people not wear their helmets?


I would wear one but kind of don't have one. But I wear a hat most of the time so if I have a hat on I can't wear a helmet.


----------



## Regan7312

no debate here..just my .50 cents worth lol...

i always wear helmet, i ride english. we have to have one on at my barn or we are not allowed to ride and i have gotton so used to it throughout my life that it just feels weird to me without one. and i have fallen off several times jumping so im glad i had it on ...oh and yes i look extrememly goofy in mine :lol:


----------



## mom2pride

Regan, love your Zenyatta avator


----------



## unbridledtrainer

I've had my helmet save me too many times to NOT wear it. Once I was dumped on the side of the road and the helmet split down the middle...if I hadn't been wearing it..that would have been my head!


----------



## faye

I've had a helmet save my life. According to doctors I would be DEAD if I had not been wearing a helmet.

I was riding a Para dressage horse. In the arena at his home, where he had been hundreds of times before. I had ridden him hundreds of times before. We were in walk, I was working on correcting a bending issue in his shoulder in (trying to stop him from falling out through his shoulder). The next thing I remember is waking up in hospital in a full spinal brace.

Mum watched the whole thing, said he seemed to spook and took off at a flat out gallop, attempted to jump out of the school over a 5ft fence, didnt make it, hit the top rain and sumersaulted with me still onboard. I ended up underneath him and unconcious. He stood on my head when he got up (and there is a hoof mark on the velvet of my helmet to proove it), the button from the top was found over 20ft away. I was unconcious for nearly an hour, I was in hospital with a severe concussion but that was the sum total of my injuries. 

I am only here today because of my helmet and I will never rider without one.

Of all the horses in the world I NEVER thought it would be that one. He was very well broken, old enough to know better and was ridden by disabled riders so very quiet.


----------



## iloverascal777

I'm a western pleasure rider and I always wear a helmet, despite my longing to wear my cowboy/girl hat. I'd rather not risk cracking my skull...I mean I know I can still get spinal injuries and concussions(sp?), but I still like to be safe. Besides, my family hates it when I don't wear one. I will admit though that sometimes when my bestie and I sneak out in the middle of the night we just hop on bareback with no helmets. It's just quicker if we have to retreat lol if ya know what I mean.


----------



## faye

your brain is the only organ in your body that cannot be replaced. So it makes sense to protect it more then the others.


----------



## kevinshorses

I wish I was shocked at how many people who do wear helmets feel that it is thier god-given mission in life to express thier outrage to those of us that do not wear helmets. If this does not apply to you feel free to ignore it and if it does apply you may still ignore it if you wish.


----------



## MIEventer

> I wish I was shocked at how many people who do wear helmets feel that it is thier god-given mission in life to express thier outrage to those of us that do not wear helmets. If this does not apply to you feel free to ignore it and if it does apply you may still ignore it if you wish.


LOVE IT!!! And I agree


----------



## VelvetsAB

kevinshorses said:


> I wish I was shocked at how many people who do wear helmets feel that it is thier god-given mission in life to express thier outrage to those of us that do not wear helmets. If this does not apply to you feel free to ignore it and if it does apply you may still ignore it if you wish.


_Well said!!_


----------



## faye

I'm not preaching,I'm just stateing facts. I do have my oppinions about riders who don't wear hats. They are not favorable.

However I'm not going to go up to them and say that they must wear a hat (unless they are a child). I will give my experiance of a hat saving my life. What others take from that is up to them.


----------



## unbridledtrainer

No outrage here...just sharing my own opinion. If you decide not to wear a helmet, that is your decision. Just sharing that I personally will never ride without one.


----------



## mom2pride

faye said:


> I'm not preaching,I'm just stateing facts. I do have my oppinions about riders who don't wear hats. They are not favorable.
> .


That is what drives others away from wearing helmets sometimes, because if you don't you're just plain dumb or something. I ride with alot of different folks, some wear helmets, others don't...I'm one of those that doesn't. I never grew up wearing one, so it's not a habit for me...I've been breaking and training horses for 20 years, and have ridden horses longer than that; I do realize that a helmet can be a life saver, but honestly so is handling a horse wisely...if a horse is being a total idiot from the ground, I certainly ain't getting on him until he is attentive and calm. I'm sure that has saved my tookus more than once in over 25 years of riding.


----------



## faye

momtopride. A few days ago over her a very very well known and well respected trainer was riding out a very well broke, older hunt horse. they were out on the roads and the horse she was riding was playing nanny to a baby horse. Her horse slipped, went down on its side, she hit her head, was in a coma for 2 days and slipped away yesterday morning. 
Doesnt matter how experianced you or the horse are accidents happen.

Oh and my oppinion is NOT that people who dont wear helmets are dumb. My oppinion is that people who don't wear helmets are incredibly selfish. Sorry but if you fall off and end up with a head injury what poor sole is going to have to wipe your backside, feed you, live with the fact that thier mum/sister/brother etc was once a lively happy person and is now a vegetable, that cant even remember who they are. Who is going to have to pay for nursing home care for the rest of your life. We own nursing homes and get a scary amount of people with severe brain damage from riding it is heart braking to see what was probably once a very beautiful, intersting and bubbly person and is now unable to feed themselves, toilet themselves and who sits in a chair all day drooling. 
It is extremely upsetting for the family and extremely disconcerting for our staff perticularly if one turns violent.


----------



## WickedNag

faye said:


> However I'm not going to go up to them and say that they must wear a hat (unless they are a child). I will give my experiance of a hat saving my life. What others take from that is up to them.


As a parent I am telling you, you had better never say anything to my daughter (14) or granddaughter (7) about how they ride or whether or not they have a helmet on without being prepared for a severe tongue lashing. My daughter has a trainer teaching her to ride and as far as helmets go it is not up to a stranger to tell me what or what not to do with my kids. 

Glad a helmet saved your life.


----------



## WickedNag

faye said:


> momtopride. We own nursing homes and get a scary amount of people with severe brain damage from riding


And what is that number? And did they have a helmet on? As we all remember "Superman" Christopher Reeves, who required extensive care and he did have a helmet on. 



faye said:


> My oppinion is that people who don't wear helmets are incredibly selfish​




​
I don't care one bit for being referred to as selfish because I choose to ride without a helmet. I find that statement to be very offensive.... :shock:


----------



## faye

have you weighed the conciquences of what should happen if you aquired a brian injury? if you have and you have concidered the impact on your family, your daughters, how they would react to a mum who no longer knows them? If so and you have decided that not wearing a hat is not for you then I can only see that as a rather selfish decision. 

IMO Pretty much saying to your family "I don't care whether you have to spend the rest of your career wiping my **** or paying for my nursing home, I don't care about the distress it may cause you if I die".

But thats just my oppinion and i am entitled to it. Anyway I have decided that my hair looks better without brain matter spattered in it! I have also decided that riding is a risk sport and I will do anything in my power to mitigate that risk so that my mother and father hopefully never have to bury thier child due to an accident that could have been prevented.

If you do care about the distress, upset and pain it would cause to your family please do explain your reasoning as to why you don't wear a helmet? Please explain to me what over riding reasoning you have? you never know it may even change my oppinion of those who don't wear helmets.

Of the 32 residents we currently have 4 aquired brain injuries, 3 from riding accidents 1 from motorbikes, non were wearing helmets. most of them aquired the brain injury before riding/motorbike helmets were the norm. One has spent 40 years bouncing from care home to care home because she becomes violent occassionaly and assults staff so ends up in a secure unit and the care homes wont have her back. One has to be watched 24/7 because she now no longer has any social concience, recognition of danger or perception of pain. She has set herself on fire several times and sat on a bench whilst she sustained 3rd degree burns to her leg, she happily walks out infront of fast moving traffic, strips off in the corridors, defacates and then smears it up the walls, occasionaly she eats her own feaces.
Apparently when she was in her 20's she was a rare beauty who had many admirers, she was intelegent, bubbly and pretty much a wonderful young woman with her whole life ahead of her. shame she never had chance to do anything with it. what a heartbraking waste of life.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

WickedNag said:


> And what is that number? And did they have a helmet on? As we all remember "Superman" Christopher Reeves, who required extensive care and he did have a helmet on.


Yes and he probably would have died without the helmet. Instead he broke his neck and became a quadriplegic, but did not have a traumatic brain injury.


----------



## WickedNag

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Yes and he probably would have died without the helmet.


JMHO but I am betting he wished he had died

Faye
Not trying to get you to change your mind. I don't care if you were a helmet or not. I am not wearing one and your opinion is just that... your opinion, just remember mine is also mine. I am betting my family doesn't consider it selfish since ALL OF THEM also ride without helmets


----------



## faye

no actualy, he went on record as saying he was glad to be alive and he held a great hope that one day he might be able to walk again. he even said that when it first happened he did concider suicide, but after that one bout of weakness he never did again.

he was so determined that he would walk again one day that he made a huge contribution to spinal research. He gave hope to millions of spinal injury sufferes and yes before his death he did get sensation back in his limbs and he was able to move a finger so it is highly likely that given anouther 10 years he may even have gotten to the point where he could have walked again. He was a great believer in the fact that medical science was moveing so fast and that one day we will make the break through he so desperatly needed. 
Medically that brake through is so close now! the ability to regrow the spinal cord is working in mice and other small animals.


----------



## WickedNag

faye said:


> Medically that brake through is so close now! the ability to regrow the spinal cord is working in mice and other small animals.


Which is amazing!


----------



## Sunny

I must agree with Faye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

and thanks a large part to christopher reeve.


----------



## grayshell38

Hey, I'm going to ask this again since you all like ignoring it. Those of you that are pointing out how very selfish it is not to wear a helmet at all times while riding, *DO YOU WEAR A BODY PROTECTOR AT ALL TIMES WHILE RIDING?* If not, then you are just as guilty of "selfishness" as the rest of us. Get off your pedestal.


----------



## faye

grey shell? how are we as selfish if we don't wear body protectors? most other organs can be replaced, a ruptured spleen can be removed, you can get transplants for just about everything else. Internal injuries are unlikley to decend to the point where someone else has to care for you.

Yes it's not pleasent if you end up on dialisis, but you are still there, alive and as you once were!

A body protector will not stop you snapping your neck, nor will a hat. However if you break your back anywhere that a normal body protector would protect then you become paralysed normaly from the waist down. you can still care for yourself, look after yourself and not be a burden to your family. you still know who your family are.

To become quadrapegic you need to break the spinal cord above the area where a body protector sits.

Oh and yes I do wear a body protector MOST of the time.


----------



## grayshell38

Sorry kiddo, MOST of the time isn't good enough. If I were to use the logic that has been slung at us non helmet wearers, then you may as well not even bother wearing it at all. It only takes that one time for the horse to crush you or break your ribs or something else of the sort and you are dead. And your logic that because it can be replaced, then it's fine is absolutely wacked. Barring major injuries don't kill you immediately, and you do survive long enough to make it to a hospital and need to have organs replaced, how is that not selfish? That is VERY selfish. Not only the anguish caused to YOUR family, but what about that cancer patient that has been on the waiting list for an organ but hasn't gotten it because they aren't immediately dying? YOU take the organ that could have made them better because you couldn't ALWAYS wear your body protector. Or does it not count as selfish because you don't know these people? It IS selfish. Unless you wear your helmet and body protector in the fashion that they were intended at all times while on a horse, you have no leg to stand on in this debate. 
I seriously can't believe you tried to justify having your organs crushed because "they can be replaced". That is just convoluted!


----------



## WickedNag

grayshell38 said:


> Sorry kiddo, MOST of the time isn't good enough. If I were to use the logic that has been slung at us non helmet wearers, then you may as well not even bother wearing it at all. It only takes that one time for the horse to crush you or break your ribs or something else of the sort and you are dead. And your logic that because it can be replaced, then it's fine is absolutely wacked. Barring major injuries don't kill you immediately, and you do survive long enough to make it to a hospital and need to have organs replaced, how is that not selfish? That is VERY selfish. Not only the anguish caused to YOUR family, but what about that cancer patient that has been on the waiting list for an organ but hasn't gotten it because they aren't immediately dying? YOU take the organ that could have made them better because you couldn't ALWAYS wear your body protector. Or does it not count as selfish because you don't know these people? It IS selfish. Unless you wear your helmet and body protector in the fashion that they were intended at all times while on a horse, you have no leg to stand on in this debate.
> I seriously can't believe you tried to justify having your organs crushed because "they can be replaced". That is just convoluted!



Yeah...what you said! Great post!!!


----------



## smrobs

grayshell38 said:


> Sorry kiddo, MOST of the time isn't good enough. If I were to use the logic that has been slung at us non helmet wearers, then you may as well not even bother wearing it at all. It only takes that one time for the horse to crush you or break your ribs or something else of the sort and you are dead. And your logic that because it can be replaced, then it's fine is absolutely whacked. Barring major injuries don't kill you immediately, and you do survive long enough to make it to a hospital and need to have organs replaced, how is that not selfish? That is VERY selfish. Not only the anguish caused to YOUR family, but what about that cancer patient that has been on the waiting list for an organ but hasn't gotten it because they aren't immediately dying? YOU take the organ that could have made them better because you couldn't ALWAYS wear your body protector. Or does it not count as selfish because you don't know these people? It IS selfish. Unless you wear your helmet and body protector in the fashion that they were intended at all times while on a horse, you have no leg to stand on in this debate.
> I seriously can't believe you tried to justify having your organs crushed because "they can be replaced". That is just convoluted!


 
Exactly. A broken rib can puncture your heart (which will kill you almost instantly) or you liver (which will cause you to bleed out in just a few minutes). Either way, you would be dead long before help could get to you. If you are riding by yourself, a punctured lung can kill you too. Even with medical care, a punctured/ruptured intestine could very well cause sepsis and kill you regardless of what meds the doctors pump into you.

If you are going to call us selfish for not wearing a helmet then you should be wearing full body armor every time you are around a horse. Anything less just makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## corinowalk

I wish I was good at Google. I really do! I can almost bet that more horse related injuries come from THE GROUND than the saddle. Do you wear your helmet on the ground? How about your chest protector? How about when you are just cleaning stalls with horses milling around? 

Trying to shame people into wearing helmets just to get your point across makes you sound silly. I am a grown woman. If I chose to wear a helmet, a helmet I will wear. Your arguments aren't going to change anyones mind! I don't care how many people you know who have had their lives saved with a helmet.


----------



## Pizmo

It really is personal choice.
Everyone puts themselves in danger on a daily basis & I don't just mean around horses. 
Just going to the shop, digging in the garden, around the house etc athletes & workers of any kind put themselves in danger. 
Anything can happen at anytime anywhere doing anything, it's called life.
Commonsense & risk assesment are probably your best skills in dangerous situations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jinba Ittai

grayshell38 said:


> Hey, I'm going to ask this again since you all like ignoring it. Those of you that are pointing out how very selfish it is not to wear a helmet at all times while riding, *DO YOU WEAR A BODY PROTECTOR AT ALL TIMES WHILE RIDING?* If not, then you are just as guilty of "selfishness" as the rest of us. Get off your pedestal.


I like this point. I also have pointed out that learning to fall properly to minimize body damage is also important. If you practice and practice it, in an emergency situation, your muscle memory will help you to assume the right position and movements. So many people forget to practice for a fall, and IMO that's just as irresponsible as not wearing a helmet and/or body protector. There is no way to make riding 100% risk free, but you should do everything you can to prepare for the worst.

Also, the point about replacing organs? Are you insane? I'm sorry, but I would consider an _organ replacement _to be a pretty freakin' serious injury. To be so blase about such an injury and SO outspoken about head injuries doesn't make sense.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Ok really....if someone came up to me while I was not wearing a helmet and gave me all these stories about a helmet saved their lives, I would probably tell them to shove it where the sun dont shine. Just because they wear one doesnt mean I have to. It is NO ONE's and I mean NO ONE elses business telling me what to do. It is MY body. Just like if they were to tell me that my kids(who are so far non existant) that they should be wearing a helmet, I would tell them to beat it. _

_It is up to no one else to decide if my "kids" are to wear a helmet or not. I dont care if you are Ian Millar. My body. My kids. Go away._


----------



## nrhareiner

faye said:


> momtopride. A few days ago over her a very very well known and well respected trainer was riding out a very well broke, older hunt horse. they were out on the roads and the horse she was riding was playing nanny to a baby horse. Her horse slipped, went down on its side, she hit her head, was in a coma for 2 days and slipped away yesterday morning.
> Doesnt matter how experianced you or the horse are accidents happen.
> 
> Oh and my oppinion is NOT that people who dont wear helmets are dumb. My oppinion is that people who don't wear helmets are incredibly selfish. Sorry but if you fall off and end up with a head injury what poor sole is going to have to wipe your backside, feed you, live with the fact that thier mum/sister/brother etc was once a lively happy person and is now a vegetable, that cant even remember who they are. Who is going to have to pay for nursing home care for the rest of your life. We own nursing homes and get a scary amount of people with severe brain damage from riding it is heart braking to see what was probably once a very beautiful, intersting and bubbly person and is now unable to feed themselves, toilet themselves and who sits in a chair all day drooling.
> It is extremely upsetting for the family and extremely disconcerting for our staff perticularly if one turns violent.


The thing is that there are less traumatic brain injuries in riding a horse then there are in so many other things. 

Was it this thread or anouther where someone listed then in order. GOLF was higher on the list then horse back riding. So is playing golf with out a helmet selfish? Is playing Football? They use helmets yet you see more concussions and brain injury there then you do in horse back riding.

I truly feel if it is your time to go you are going. At least the people who die riding die doing what they love. I know 2 people who die while riding. Neither waring a helmet. A helmet would not have saved them. They died of a hart attack/stroke. When your time is up it is up. At least they die doing what they loved even if what they loved did not kill them. I can say this about a lot of people I know. They died doing something they loved. I hope when my time comes that can be said about me.

In the end. I want to be as safe as I can be with out taking away what makes things and life fun. It I go around scared something might happen I would never leave my house. I would never have done all the things in my life that I have done and accomplished. I have been as close to dead as you can get. It does not scare me.


----------



## mls

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Yes and he probably would have died without the helmet. Instead he broke his neck and became a quadriplegic, but did not have a traumatic brain injury.


Actually in his case the helmet caused the injury. His head 'stuck' instead of slipping when he hit the ground.


----------



## nrhareiner

faye said:


> have you weighed the conciquences of what should happen if you aquired a brian injury? if you have and you have concidered the impact on your family, your daughters, how they would react to a mum who no longer knows them? If so and you have decided that not wearing a hat is not for you then I can only see that as a rather selfish decision.
> 
> *And this is different from all the other brain injuries that are cause by things much more often then horse back riding? How about all the people with Alzheimer? My grandma at 99 almost 100 barely knows any of us at times and others she is good. There are people in the nursing home where she is that do not even know where they are and have had no brain injury of any kind*.
> 
> IMO Pretty much saying to your family "I don't care whether you have to spend the rest of your career wiping my **** or paying for my nursing home, I don't care about the distress it may cause you if I die".
> 
> *Again this can happen from a car accident or even playing golf. It comes also with age. In the end you end up like you did at the beginning. At least I want my last horse back ride fore that point.
> *
> But thats just my oppinion and i am entitled to it. Anyway I have decided that my hair looks better without brain matter spattered in it! I have also decided that riding is a risk sport and I will do anything in my power to mitigate that risk so that my mother and father hopefully never have to bury thier child due to an accident that could have been prevented.
> 
> *It is your right to do as you wish. Just as it is my right to do as I wish. In the end you can get in your car today and still end up the same way. With your parents putting you in the ground or caring for you. If you where really worried about this you would just stop riding driving or doing anything. It all comes with some risk.*
> 
> If you do care about the distress, upset and pain it would cause to your family please do explain your reasoning as to why you don't wear a helmet? Please explain to me what over riding reasoning you have? you never know it may even change my oppinion of those who don't wear helmets.
> 
> *If I added up all the hours of riding I have done and all of my friends and trainers have done non of them have been really injured while riding. Non of them use a helmet. Also take all the people I show with not only in my affiliate but the others with in NRHA. I know if 1 or 2 people who have been severely injured from a horse and a helmet would not have helped them. Unless they would have been waring on their backs. Then maybe.
> Then I take all the people I know who have been injured or killed in car accidents motorcicle accidents and so on and the number from non horse related accidents is much much higher. Can it happen? Yes it can. If you wish to use a helmet if it makes you feel better go for it.
> 
> Here is anouther thought. I was a law enforcement officer. The state in which I worked does not believe that having 2 officers in a car is safer then having just one. Why? B/C statistics have shown that having 2 is no more safe then just one. The rate of death of officers in the line of duty who where a lone was lower then that of offers who had a partner. Why do you ask is that? B/C the officer who was a lone was more careful then those who had a partner. Same goes with anything. People in number are braver then those alone. I believe the same goes with anything. The safer you feel the more risk you will take. I know it has been that way with me.*
> 
> Of the 32 residents we currently have 4 aquired brain injuries, 3 from riding accidents 1 from motorbikes, non were wearing helmets. most of them aquired the brain injury before riding/motorbike helmets were the norm. One has spent 40 years bouncing from care home to care home because she becomes violent occassionaly and assults staff so ends up in a secure unit and the care homes wont have her back. One has to be watched 24/7 because she now no longer has any social concience, recognition of danger or perception of pain. She has set herself on fire several times and sat on a bench whilst she sustained 3rd degree burns to her leg, she happily walks out infront of fast moving traffic, strips off in the corridors, defacates and then smears it up the walls, occasionaly she eats her own feaces.
> Apparently when she was in her 20's she was a rare beauty who had many admirers, she was intelegent, bubbly and pretty much a wonderful young woman with her whole life ahead of her. shame she never had chance to do anything with it. what a heartbraking waste of life.


I can say the same about a lot of the elderly in nursing homes. They also have to be watched 24/7 so they do not get into some type of trouble. Some are not even in their mid to late 60. 

Again if it is not one thing it will be anouther. If it was not a horse it would have been a car or a brick falling from a building. Life is dangerous.


----------



## Speed Racer

faye said:


> how are we as selfish if we don't wear body protectors? most other organs can be replaced, a ruptured spleen can be removed, you can get transplants for just about everything else..


Well darn, if I had known how _easy_ it is to just waltz into the hospital and get an organ transplant, maybe I would have started drinking heavily sooner!

After all, they're apparently just GIVING away livers and other organs like candy corn nowadays. No waiting! No lines! Operating rooms are standing by!


----------



## corinowalk

Lets not be silly SR....we all know that you have been drinking heavily for years! LOL

*ducks*


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> Lets not be silly SR....we all know that you have been drinking heavily for years! LOL


Piffle Cori, I meant I would have started even _earlier_ than my young 20s!

Y'know, if I had known I could get a new liver by just showing up at the hospital, I would have started drinking as a preteen. All those years just WASTED. :-x


----------



## corinowalk

No joke! If they are just giving away hearts somewhere...I can't imagine I would be motherless!


----------



## barrelracer7335

I think it's all personal choice, I wouldn't be caught in a helmet even if my life depended on it but that's the way I was raised. I have brought my little cousins to rodeos with me and it all depend on what horse they're gonna ride. If it is a safe horse and there parents don't care I don't make them wear one. all personal preferences
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amlalriiee

I agree it's a personal choice...HOWEVER it drives me absolutely mad inside when people don't wear them because they're worried about looking good or looking "tough"...it does drive me crazy. Personally, I'll never ride without one...and think a variety of things in my head when people do this. Do I nag them about it or force it on them?? NO.

I think that it seems the OP and some others on here were simply stating that it drives them mad. It's okay for them to feel that way...
I think it just seems that everyone takes this a little too personally. It's perfectly reasonable on a forum where opinions are 97% of conversation anyway, that people can express their distaste for riding without a helmet. It's also reasonable for people to express the opposite opinion. Long story short; live and let live. Very odd psychology how people can be so defensive against people they don't even know....


----------



## Sunny

My sentiments EXACTLY! ^

I stated a few pages back that people were making this too personal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride

WickedNag said:


> I don't care one bit for being referred to as selfish because I choose to ride without a helmet. I find that statement to be very offensive.... :shock:


Ditto...

So what, people have died wearing helmets, as well as those who don't...honestly I'd rather go quickly, than wear a helmet and still wind up in a wheel chair, or a vegetable all my days... Your attitude isn't changing my opinion on the matter; I KNOW THE FACTS (and horse back riding helmet, or helmet-less is STILL one of the 'least' dangerous)...I stated that about 3 pages back when I first posted in this thread...it still comes down to choice.


----------



## Quixotic

A law was actually passed in the state of FL last year stating that anyone under the age of 16 must wear a helmet while riding on any public property (trails, parks, schools, etc.).


----------



## VelvetsAB

_It becomes personal when someone is told by someone else that they are selfish/stupid/irresponsible for not wearing a helmet._

_How would you like it if I told you that you and your horse must ride english if you ride western or western if you ride english since the discipline that you currently ride is stupid and you are a big meanie doodoo head for reining/barrel racing/jumping/gaiting? _


----------



## sandy2u1

> Well darn, if I had known how _easy_ it is to just waltz into the hospital and get an organ transplant, maybe I would have started drinking heavily sooner!
> 
> After all, they're apparently just GIVING away livers and other organs like candy corn nowadays. No waiting! No lines! Operating rooms are standing by!


:lol: That is a hilarious post....but with so much truth. Our bodily organs are not easily replaced....none of them. If you truly feel that it is selfish to not wear a helmet, then you should also feel that way about a body protector. I would be willing to bet that there are more injuries to the other organs of the body in most riding accidents. 

Christopher Reeve is not a good example of what can happen to a person wearing a helmet. Most of us would rather be dead. Even had he lived to see a day when his spinal cord could have been repaired, what kind of muscle loss had he suffered by then? Sit in a wheel chair for a week and move nothing but your head. Let's see how thankful you are by the end of it. Also, ask those that washed you, changed your diapers and fed you how they feel about it. I'd rather be dead. 

Chances in daily life are a given...unless you choose to wrap yourself in bubble wrap and not bother living your life. You cannot tell me that a helmet will save my life, no more than I can tell you that a helmet won't save yours. We just really don't know. 
​


----------



## AlexS

I ride motorcycles so I am well used to this debate. On motorbikes, not all helmets are the same, the stupid brain coverage helmet will give you nightmares for weeks if you google open faced helmet accidents, people get their faces ground off when they slide along the road. 
So when I ride my bike, I wear full leathers, and a full face helmet, but at the same time I am going a lot faster than I am on a horse. 

If I had a choice when riding my horse, I would not wear a helmet, I am an adult, and I find it to be uncomfortable, and it makes my head sweat a lot. But as I am married, and board my horse, I take other peoples feelings into consideration and wear one. And as I have to wear one, it may as well not be a heap of worthless, so I have a good and expensive one. 

Horse riding is one of the least risky things I do. I smoke (a lot) drink (a good amount) and ride sports bikes on the racetrack (or I did up until 2 yrs ago). I also foster 5 teenage boys who (when they are new in) punch holes in my walls and then learn to drywall. Something will kill me quicker than my horse, and that is not even getting into the junk I eat and the stress levels I have.


----------



## Sunny

VelvetsAB said:


> _It becomes personal when someone is told by someone else that they are selfish/stupid/irresponsible for not wearing a helmet._
> 
> _How would you like it if I told you that you and your horse must ride english if you ride western or western if you ride english since the discipline that you currently ride is stupid and you are a big meanie doodoo head for reining/barrel racing/jumping/gaiting? _


I don't know why you sound bitter, because all I said was that PEOPLE are making this too personal. I didn't say which side was to blame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB

Sunny said:


> I don't know why you sound bitter, because all I said was that PEOPLE are making this too personal. I didn't say which side was to blame.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_I am not bitter. I have rode without a helmet and with a helmet. I also could really care less if someone thinks I look stupid wearing one or if I look tougher without one. You know why? Because I am the one who is responsible for myself. No one else is. That is because I am an adult. If I choose not to wear a helmet or a seatbelt or choose to drink and eat bad food....then it is alll MY choice._

_What I said about being a meanie doodoo head was meant to be taken in the same context as someone telling I should/nt wear a helmet. Well they should/nt be riding jumpers/barrel racers/reiners/gaiters because they are being selfish for riding that horse, being irresponsible for riding that certain discipline because it is dangerous, and are stupid because they are doing the stupidest event ever!! All meant as a joke btw just in case someone didnt catch it. Pure sarcasm there._

_Again....it isnt anyone elses business to tell anyone else wether they should or should not be wearing a helmet. If the place you ride at requires you to wear one, then you do so. If not, it is ride at your own risk, and have likely signed a legal waiver to the effect that you can not sue the property owner if injured because you are involved with horses....they can be dangerous....Yadda yadda. As for kids wearing helmets, it is then up to THEIR parents to make the decision for them until they are of an age that they can make that choice themselves._

_Just as a note....I would rather be dead then have to spend the rest of my life as a vegetable with someone wiping my ****, bathing, feeding etc etc me. There is no need for me to put that burden on my family. If I am supposed to die, I am supposed to die. End of story._

_NRHAreiner made the point of bringing up the statistics again that had been posted earlier in this thread. If I get the chance I will find them and post them again because I think the point of them is a good one. Other sports have a higher injury rate then horseback riding. So why is it so important for the people to come down on the non helmet wearers when there are other athletes getting injuered more in another sport? _


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here they are...



CloudsMystique said:


> Traumatic brain injuries caused by motor vehicle accidents: *51%*
> Traumatic brain injuries caused by *ALL *sports/physical activites: *10%*
> 
> So my question is - why do people get so bent out of shape about wearing helmets while horseback riding and don't breathe a word about wearing helmets while driving a car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And within sports, horseback riding isn't even in the top 10.
> 
> *Cycling*: 85,389
> *Football*: 46,948
> *Baseball and Softball*: 38,394
> *Basketball*: 34,692
> *Water Sports (Diving, Scuba Diving, Surfing, Swimming, Water Polo, Water Skiing, Water Tubing)*: 28,716
> *Powered Recreational Vehicles (ATVs, Dune Buggies, Go-Carts, Mini bikes, Off-road)*: 26,606
> *Soccer*: 24,184
> *Skateboards/Scooters*: 23,114
> *Fitness/Exercise/Health Club*: 18,012
> *Winter Sports (Skiing, Sledding, Snowboarding, Snowmobiling)*: 16,948
> *Horseback Riding*: 14,466
> *Gymnastics/Dance/Cheerleading*: 10,223
> *Golf*: 10,035
> *Hockey*: 8,145
> *Other Ball Sports and Balls, unspecified*: 6,883
> *Trampolines*: 5,919
> *Rugby/Lacrosse*: 5,794
> *Roller and Inline Skating*: 3,320
> *Ice Skating*: 4,608
> 
> 
> How many people wear a helmet during water sports? Working out at the gym? I'm guessing not many.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing - head injuries only account for *18%* of horseback riding injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> The Center For Head Injury Services
> AANS - Sports-Related Head Injury




For some reason my stats are ALWAYS ignored by the helmet Nazis on these helmet threads, haha.



I'm going to direct this question specifically towards *faye*, since you've been the most repugnant of the helmet Nazis.

Do you believe that everybody who drives a car without wearing a helmet is as selfish as those who ride without one?

I'm guessing that's not how you feel.

And if you truly believe that, if you can truly look at the statistics that show just how many more head injuries occur while driving than while riding a horse and judge the non-helmet wearers so unfairly, then you have a serious problem with logic.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Another point of interest... think about how much more common it is for bike riders and football players to wear helmets, but yet they're *still *at the top of the list, above many other activities in which wearing helmets is not nearly as common.


----------



## Quixotic

I think with cars, helmets are the equivalent of proper airbags/safety features. I know with my old car, I only had front airbags, & not much else as far as protection goes. I was in a HORRIBLE car accident in April & suffered severe head trauma. The doctor told me I was lucky to be alive, & that my injuries would have been much less severe if I'd had better safety features in my car. Now, I own pretty much the safest car on the road. So I guess, with helmets or with cars, it's all a matter of your own decisions, whether it's based on how much knowledge you do or do not have about something (with me, I didn't realise how unsafe my car was in an accident), or on how something looks, or what purpose it serves for you, or whatever. You're always going to be at risk with driving or riding or playing football or whatever else you do, it's just up to you as to how much extra protection you want to give yourself.


----------



## AmberPick

I'm pretty sure in the summer everyone thinks my husband beats me! I have big bruises all over my legs at all time.. It's just from randomly running into things throughout the day, though... Nice to know I'm not the only one who does the self inflicted wounds thing!


----------



## WickedNag

CloudsMystique said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my stats are ALWAYS ignored by the helmet Nazis on these helmet threads, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to direct this question specifically towards *faye*, since you've been the most repugnant of the helmet Nazis.
> 
> Do you believe that everybody who drives a car without wearing a helmet is as selfish as those who ride without one?
> 
> I'm guessing that's not how you feel.
> 
> And if you truly believe that, if you can truly look at the statistics that show just how many more head injuries occur while driving than while riding a horse and judge the non-helmet wearers so unfairly, then you have a serious problem with logic.


Thank you for posting those findings! I have wondered for years and never new where to look.


----------



## AmberPick

speed racer said:


> well darn, if i had known how _easy_ it is to just waltz into the hospital and get an organ transplant, maybe i would have started drinking heavily sooner!
> 
> After all, they're apparently just giving away livers and other organs like candy corn nowadays. No waiting! No lines! Operating rooms are standing by!


thank you speed racer.


----------



## GreyRay

Ohh, man. I am the most selfish, inconsiderate person alive.

On the 1st of october I went to the CARNIVAL!!! OMG I KNOW!!! And to make it worse I rode ALL the BIGGEST and BADDEST rides! WITHOUT A HELMET! And this one was like a big loop roller coaster type on and all they had holding you in was a seatbelt type strap and they HUNG you upside down at the TOP of the big loop thing. I CAN'T BELIEVE MY MOM LET ME DO SUCH A DANGEROUS THING?!?! And on top of that, I cant believe my mom PAYED for it. And she was riding it with me :O!!! I cant believe we WAITED to do it for a MONTH! You would think with that much time to realise how dangerous it was...

People need to lighten up and live a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Now I believe people are just being immature about it. Faye was simply stating her opinion.
There are extemeest on both sides. She is no worse for stating that she suggests wearing a helmet than those who chose not to wear one. 

Yes, a helmet won't save you every time. nor will a seatbelt, or an air bag. Yet we are still regulated to use those.

Safety is a matter of personal opinion. I for one would not be seen dead without my helmet on. Personally it makes me feel secure to know that at least I did everything I could to save myself. Maybe it wouldn't work, and maybe I would still get a brain injury, but at least I did something. 

It's like people who don't choose to wear a helmet when riding a bike. Personally I do shake my head and wonder why on earth they would choose not to wear one.

as with the body protector issue, there is a controvery about how much they actually help. They can only protect you so far. I've seen a girl get her body protector caught on her saddle, and get dragged because of it. 
Just as I choose to wear a helmet, I choose not to wear a body protector.

I find it pretty ironic that the group of people who are saying "no to helmets" get upset when people choose not to wear body protectors


----------



## CloudsMystique

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> She is no worse for stating that she suggests wearing a helmet than those who chose not to wear one.


Wow, you really have no idea what's going on here. The problem isn't that she's "suggesting" wearing a helmet... it's that she's saying people who don't are incredibly selfish. She wasn't simply "stating her opinion," she was completely unnecessarily rude and condescending.



saint3meg3rlfc said:


> I find it pretty ironic that the group of people who are saying "no to helmets" get upset when people choose not to wear body protectors


Um... Nobody is getting upset that people don't wear body protectors. People are simply stating that it doesn't make sense for somebody to be so irritated about the lack of helmets when they them self don't wear a body protector, and that perhaps the reason that person doesn't wear a body protector is the same reason why this person doesn't wear a helmet.



It never ceases to amaze me how unable people are to grasp the logic of a debate/argument.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

There was an instance a few pages back where a "non helmet" (I appologize for using a blanket statement, but I am unsure of who the poster was) suggested that those who wear helmets, but not body protectors are hypocrits. I was simply rebuttling to that point.

I am aware of what's going on. Maybe my point wasn't understood. I was simply reffering to how back and forth the topic appears to be. 
People's reason's for not wearing a helmet are valid to them, just as the reasons that someone would wear one.
In my opinion (as I have stated) I always wear a helmet, but that doesn't mean I can't have an educated standpoint in this. I am able to see things from someone's view, and yet I respectfully disagree.

Perhaps the definition of selfish is being overlooked.
I think of it as being

_devoted to or caring for oneself; concerned primarily with one's own interests, benefits, welfare, etc_

Bot wearing a helmet fits into this as the act of not wearing it mainly affects the person. Their interests (in not wearing it), the benefits (what they see as getting out of the situation).
So in that sense, those who wear helmets could also be seen as selfish. But selfish doesn't have to be a bad thing. There just seems to be a stigma attached to caring for yourself.

I find it mildly insulting that from one comment, you seem to thing I haven't grasped the situation. I just happen to see it in a alternative way


----------



## Sunny

Very well said. ^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wordstoasong

Sorry, haven't gone thru all the page and read each post. 

But I wear my helmet MOST of the time, there have been times I've ridden without. But since I'm now working with my new horse Archy, I wear my helmet around him always. And teaching my little brother, I tell him BEFORE we go get the horses "helmet on! boots on! (He wears ratty skate board shoes that drive me nuts!)" Even a fellow rider encourages everyone at least wear their helmet.

Yes it's a personal choice, my older brother Dan refused to wear a helmet when he was riding. Basically, it was his choice and it would be his own fault if he hurt himself. I told him that straight up and he accepts that.


----------



## CloudsMystique

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> There was an instance a few pages back where a "non helmet" (I appologize for using a blanket statement, but I am unsure of who the poster was) suggested that those who wear helmets, but not body protectors are hypocrits. I was simply rebuttling to that point.
> 
> I am aware of what's going on. Maybe my point wasn't understood. I was simply reffering to how back and forth the topic appears to be.
> People's reason's for not wearing a helmet are valid to them, just as the reasons that someone would wear one.
> In my opinion (as I have stated) I always wear a helmet, but that doesn't mean I can't have an educated standpoint in this. I am able to see things from someone's view, and yet I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Perhaps the definition of selfish is being overlooked.
> I think of it as being
> 
> _devoted to or caring for oneself; concerned primarily with one's own interests, benefits, welfare, etc_
> 
> Bot wearing a helmet fits into this as the act of not wearing it mainly affects the person. Their interests (in not wearing it), the benefits (what they see as getting out of the situation).
> So in that sense, those who wear helmets could also be seen as selfish. But selfish doesn't have to be a bad thing. There just seems to be a stigma attached to caring for yourself.
> 
> I find it mildly insulting that from one comment, you seem to thing I haven't grasped the situation. I just happen to see it in a alternative way


Right, _excuse _me for assuming you were referring to the more recent posts, when you didn't quote anybody.

My point remains the same. You're making faye out to be a victim who was innocently expressing her opinion, when all she's done is berate those of us who don't wear helmets. This thread has mostly consisted of two arguments - those who wear helmets and think anyone who doesn't is an idiot, and those who don't wear helmets and are trying to defend their inaction.

The helmet-wearers are definitely the ones here who seem to have a problem with "respectfully disagreeing".

I'm not saying you're disrespecting anybody's opinion... just that you're defending those who are.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

CloudsMystique said:


> Right, _excuse _me for assuming you were referring to the more recent posts, when you didn't quote anybody.
> 
> My point remains the same. You're making faye out to be a victim who was innocently expressing her opinion, when all she's done is berate those of us who don't wear helmets. This thread has mostly consisted of two arguments - those who wear helmets and think anyone who doesn't is an idiot, and those who don't wear helmets and are trying to defend their inaction.
> 
> The helmet-wearers are definitely the ones here who seem to have a problem with "respectfully disagreeing".
> 
> I'm not saying you're disrespecting anybody's opinion... just that you're defending those who are.


I'm sorry, I was unsure as to how quoting multiple sources worked on this forum. I can see how that would cause confusion with you. I appologize if that has caused some confusion.

I'm not saying I side with Faye, she just happened to be the closest posted I could refur to at the time. I do however agree with what she is saying. I just don't let it bleed into the forum, since that's not my way of going about things. But i do have respect for someone who is willing to express their whole opinion about something. However I do seem to have a different take on the situation which I hope we can agree to disagree on. 

I've seen a lot of posters who don't fall into either of those catagories. But those who do are stating their opinion as they are entitled. 

To say that it's the helmet wearers are the ones with the issue of "meeting in the middle", so to speak, is simply your opinon (which of course you are entitled to). But in reading through I have also seen Non helmet wearers who stick by what they think and refuse to budge. I see this as being equally frustrating. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, because in the long run, it doesn't affect my life. I just think having an open mind helps in a situation like this.

With a debate, there is always going to be radical ideas, I just feel that there are a lot of stereotypes being created regarding "those who wear helmets" and "those who don't" and I don't believe they are true.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay, I see what you're saying.

But, (and feel free to disagree with me) I just don't believe that anybody who doesn't wear a helmet would actually try to *stop *someone from wearing one. Whereas a lot of people are trying to force others to wear them.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

CloudsMystique said:


> Okay, I see what you're saying.
> 
> But, (and feel free to disagree with me) I just don't believe that anybody who doesn't wear a helmet would actually try to *stop *someone from wearing one. Whereas a lot of people are trying to force others to wear them.


 
I can't say I've ever come across that situation. (But human nauture often bewilders me sometimes).
I guess what I was trying to read into is the amount of people who feel the need to justify why they won't wear a helmet at any cost: A huge list of reasons, getting defensive when asked why they chose not to wear one.

I suppose you can't look at both groups in the same way, because they're not reacting in the same manor.
I think this whole thread could have been reduced to.

#1 - I don't wear a helmet because (Insert reason here)

#2 - I do wear a helmet because (insert reason here)

I think as humans, we feel the need to justify why we do something. I don't think the people who are trying to push ther ideas of "wear a helmet" are trying to be mean, or condesending, I think they're generally concerned for those who's lives could be hurt because of their actions.


----------



## trailhorserider

Some of these posts almost have me talked out of wearing a helmet! Like why bother, I'm going to die anyway, right!?

Really, I am on the fence myself. I think a helmet is a good idea, but I don't always wear one. Maybe 1/3 the time. But how can anyone talk someone out of wearing a helmet? That seems ridiculous. It's like trying to talk someone out of wearing a seat belt. If you don't want to wear one, that's okay, but don't try to talk someone else out of doing something intelligent that could save their lives. I mean, it is still considered smart to wear a helmet, right!???

Some of the attitudes on here are actually anti-helmet, which I find surprising. Now I don't feel people should be forced to wear them, but how can you ridicule someone who does?


----------



## nrhareiner

I think it also comes down to age. At my age I lived in a time when there was no seat belts in cars. There was no child safety seats. Kids did not where knee elbow protectors and helmets when riding a skate board or bike. How did we all survive?

I do not believe that changing anything now is going to change my life. I like riding with out a helmet. I do not even like wearing my cowboy hat when I have to show. Just do not like hats for the most part.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

trailhorserider said:


> Some of these posts almost have me talked out of wearing a helmet! Like why bother, I'm going to die anyway, right!?
> 
> Really, I am on the fence myself. I think a helmet is a good idea, but I don't always wear one. Maybe 1/3 the time. But how can anyone talk someone out of wearing a helmet? That seems ridiculous. It's like trying to talk someone out of wearing a seat belt. If you don't want to wear one, that's okay, but don't try to talk someone else out of doing something intelligent that could save their lives. I mean, it is still considered smart to wear a helmet, right!???


I really agree with what you're saying about human nature. But do people know it's smart to wear a helmet and then simply not wear one? If that is the case, I can understand the claims of calling them "stupid" as they're ignoring something they believe is a smart idea. Surely people can't do that.

I'm not questioning you, it just got me thinking


----------



## trailhorserider

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> I really agree with what you're saying about human nature. But do people know it's smart to wear a helmet and then simply not wear one? If that is the case, I can understand the claims of calling them "stupid" as they're ignoring something they believe is a smart idea. Surely people can't do that.
> 
> I'm not questioning you, it just got me thinking


Well, speaking from my own perspective, I know it *IS* smart to wear a helmet, yet many times I do not wear one. I think it is: 

a) comfort- if the weather is hot, I would rather wear a hat with a large brim for shade and that breathes better than a helmet 

b) I don't think we as humans ever really expect something bad to happen 

and c) it depends on the horse- with my mount that I have soooo much confidence in, I never wear a helmet, unless I am ponying my colt. Then I wear a helmet because I figure my risk of a wreck is greater. The truth is, I could someday have a wreck on old reliable too, but I don't think the risk is large, but it could happen!

So maybe it is partly stupidity, or comfort, or a believe in a higher power that you won't die until your time comes.

There are some interesting things to ponder.


----------



## trailhorserider

nrhareiner said:


> I think it also comes down to age. At my age I lived in a time when there was no seat belts in cars. There was no child safety seats. Kids did not where knee elbow protectors and helmets when riding a skate board or bike. How did we all survive?
> 
> I do not believe that changing anything now is going to change my life. I like riding with out a helmet. I do not even like wearing my cowboy hat when I have to show. Just do not like hats for the most part.



This is very true! I grew up in the 80's and even at that time, not everyone wore seat belts, and there were certainly no laws (at least in Arizona) forcing you to wear them. So I was really resistant when seat belt laws went in to effect. I still don't believe you should be forced to wear seat belts, but I did finally give in and wear them now. I still think you should have a choice in these matters. Whether you want to wear seat belts, helmets, walk the tight-rope without a net, etc. :lol:


----------



## kevinshorses

According to OSHA, the last step in reducing risk of an accident is to use Personal Protective Equipment. Before that happens you reduce the risk by elliminating the hazards. A rider would do that by having properly fitting tack and not riding a horse that is above thier skill level. Also you would not ride in places that are to difficult for the rider or the horse. Wearing a helmet is the last resort in staying safe on a horse. Most people would be much better off taking some equitation lessons and buying a nice gentle horse than depending on a helmet to save thier lives.


----------



## trailhorserider

kevinshorses said:


> According to OSHA, the last step in reducing risk of an accident is to use Personal Protective Equipment. Before that happens you reduce the risk by elliminating the hazards. A rider would do that by having properly fitting tack and not riding a horse that is above thier skill level. Also you would not ride in places that are to difficult for the rider or the horse. Wearing a helmet is the last resort in staying safe on a horse. Most people would be much better off taking some equitation lessons and buying a nice gentle horse than depending on a helmet to save thier lives.


That is very true. But sometimes %[email protected]* happens anyway. People should do all those things (take lessons, get a gentle horse, not do risky things, have proper tack) etc, but on top of all of that, a helmet could still save your life. In other words, even if you do everything "right" you could still have a wreck and a helmet could save your life. 

It's kind of like saying if you are a careful driver you will never get in a wreck. Being a careful driver improves your odds, but you could still have a wreck through no fault of your own.


----------



## corinowalk

100% agreed.


----------



## paintedgait

I don't wear my helmet all that much. my horse is pretty safe. I may be being stupid, here... I just don't wear it. All i do is western pleasure, but still, no helmet for me. I probably should... Ok. I see how people say those who don't wear helmets should influence those who do. No, that should NEVER happen. I may not ride in a helmet, but that doesn't mean everyone else can't. That's the way i see it. I suppose it's different for those who wear helmets convincing those who don't to do so... I ride the way i ride, however, and no one else should change that, unless it is to help me or my horse.


----------



## grayshell38

Neato! I'm an extremist now! I enjoy being inflammatory for the sake of conversation every once in a while, but this is a new one! LOL :lol:

Anywho, I'm just going to clarify what I posted and why here a bit since I don't think the right tone was conceived from it by all.

I sat back for quite a few pages of this conversation until there was issued the extremely offensive idea that non-helmet wearers were the most selfish things to crawl upon the Earth because we chose not to protect ourselves to the best of our abilities (i.e. Wearing a helmet). This struck me as rude, and then just hilariously hypocritical. 

What I mean by that is, the assumption was that the helmet was the only protection available to equestrians, but the chest/body protector was being overlooked. I know for a fact that outside a few disciplines, wearing body protectors was a pretty rare thing for the average rider. 

Why, then, was it alright for non-helmet wearers to be berated for not taking every available opportunity to protect themselves (by wearing a helmet), when there hasn't yet been a pro helmet user come forward and tell us that they wear a body protector regularly with their helmet? This, to me, would be a person in the position to cast stones at non-helmet wearers about being safe while riding. (Not that it would be right to do so, but at least they would not be being hypocritical.)

So I decided to play a little Devil's Advocate. I was not flip flopping, I was asking from the point of view of someone who FULLY takes advantage of the protection available to us and put a helmet wearer essentially into the position that they had non-helmet wearers in. 
I was asking why they don't do something so simple as put on a chest protector when it could potentially save their lives. The same argument they were using themselves for helmets. 

Then came the strange "I'd rather lose my heart than my head"-esque stuff. LOL


I, at no point, was lobbying for anyone else to stop using a helmet if they chose. I was trying to point out the hypocrisy that they were spreading. 
Do what makes you feel good, and abide by the rules if there are any. That's it. 
If a helmet makes you feel more secure, then so be it. Wear one, and be happy about it. If not, then it does not mean that you don't love your family any less than anyone else, or that there is a squeaky toy where your brain should be. It is a choice and all we can do is be happy with our own and supportive of others'. (Providing there are no rules or age limits that are to be obeyed first and foremost.) BUT. DO NOT insult others, and expect everything to be copacetic. Alright? Not cool. Even if it is just an online forum, there are still living, breathing, and feeling humans on the other side of the screen and while giving your opinion is fine, there is no reason to do it to be purposefully hurtful like that. That wasn't just being blunt. That statement was meant to cut. 
Alright. I think I just crushed my soap box, so I'll run along now. Aaaaaaand 
DISCUSS! :wink:


----------



## Regan7312

mom2pride said:


> Regan, love your Zenyatta avator


 thanks! i am in love with her! haha


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I think I said this already in the very beginning pages of this thread, but I will say it again._

_Posting a thread like this on a forum that has pretty much every equestrian sport covered was maybe not the greatest idea in the world (sorry OP just IMHO). This is never going to be a topic that is going to be easily discussed without one or both sides getting upset about it. It is something that doesnt have a right or wrong. Going back to the first post in the topic which started this whole debate...._

*Shocked at how many people DO NOT wear their helmets!!!*


> I just started officially riding my horse last summer and luckily I wore my helmet cause I fell off him and on to the road. If I didn't wear my helmet I'm sure I would've had a head injury. My question is why do people not wear their helmets?


_Not everyone owns a helmet, so how can they wear something they do not own? Who decided that it was their business to be able to tell someone who they do not know (for the majority of us) what to do? It is rude and condescending to say...I wear a helmet so why arent you? You are being selfish because of this. What makes a helmet wearer better then a non-helmet wearer? NOTHING. Period. Ever. End of story._

_I honestly only wear a helmet because the barn I ride at requires them. Otherwise I wouldnt wear one, and didnt for a long time. That time also included starting some colts and retraining some horses that were somewhat unpredictable. I feel that I am a better rider because of it because I have rarely ever hit my head on the ground. Oh there were lots of falls!! But only have ever seriously hit my head 3 times. Twice with a helmet, and once without. One time the helmet probably saved my brain. One time I ended up hurting my neck because of the extra weight of the helmet and it getting stuck. One time it wouldnt have mattered wether I was wearing one or not._

_Anyways....continuing with my point....In my opinion, I think it is rude for someone who wears a helmet to be telling someone who does not that they SHOULD be wearing one and trying to force them into it. Let alone berate them over their decision to do so. Sure, kindly suggest that it might be a good idea, but if they say no, leave it at that. It is their decision to make. Only theirs...._


----------



## BJJ

I agree that it is a matter of personal choice. And, like many others, not only dislike having my choices taken away, but believe in being considerate to others by allowing them their choices without ridicule or insults.


----------



## Walkamile

I could care less whether someone wears a helmet or not. What I choose to do is my business, and I don't owe anyone an explanation, and they do not owe me one either.

What I do chuckle at a bit though is when I hear someone not wearing a helmet justify their choice by saying, "well , he/she is a calm horse." I guess those calm horses _never_ have _those_ moments. If you don't wear a helmet don't give a reason! Sometimes those reasons sound a bit.....lame. Just like some of the reasons people give to wear a helmet sound a bit like an....alarmist.

Personal choice. Period.


----------



## mom2pride

Regan7312 said:


> thanks! i am in love with her! haha


Yeah, me too...she's an amazing athlete, and I am totally pumped for BC this year!!!


----------



## Poseidon

I've read most of the pages on this thread and I've come to the conclusion that maybe people just shouldn't ride horses..

I mean, the worst injury I've ever sustained from riding was in my back because I slammed my butt into the saddle a couple times. I ended up in the ER 3 different times over 2 weeks with the most INSANE headache of my life. The second week, I couldn't so much as get out of bed because I was in so much pain. The last time I was in the ER, I was told a chiropractor might help. 

When I finally went to a chiro, I was asked if I had been in a severe car accident because a vertebrae in my neck was twisted so badly.

A helmet could not have prevented that.


----------



## nrhareiner

I say we all stay in our home wrap our selves in bubble wrap and do not move.


----------



## Sunny

I am sick of those arguments. ^

The point isn't, "If I wear a helmet I won't get hurt if I fall!" It's, "If I wear a helmet I am less likely to have a head/brain injury if I fall."

People are overlooking the purpose of helmets. It's not a fix-all. If someone claims it is then they're wrong. It's just one thing to help minimize your chances of a head injury in the event of a fall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner

Sunny said:


> I am sick of those arguments. ^
> 
> The point isn't, "If I wear a helmet I won't get hurt if I fall!" It's, "If I wear a helmet I am less likely to have a head/brain injury if I fall."
> 
> People are overlooking the purpose of helmets. It's not a fix-all. If someone claims it is then they're wrong. It's just one thing to help minimize your chances of a head injury in the event of a fall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



While that might be well and good. The facts are that horse back riding is not even close to the top of the list for head injuries. Of all horse back riding injuries head related are less then 20%. So for everything we do in life including horse back riding the chances of a traumatic head injury is less then 1th of 1%. 

So it comes down to a simple thing. If you want to use a helmet to protect your self in that fraction of a % chance then go for it. I personally do not find the discomfort of having a hat or helmet on a good trade off for that small %. They are not used in what I show in. I would even have to look at the rules and see how they are worded to see if a helmet would even be allowed as most of the rule stated cowboy hat. Which I only where when showing.

While in theory a helmet might be a great thing in practice it might not be for some people.

Physically and theoretically speaking something might be what you want however we live in the real word and things do not always work out that way.


----------



## GreyRay

Not wearing a helmet saved my mom. She was riding her motorcycle and some moo-cow in a SUV cut her off and slammed on the brakes. Mom tryed to move around her but the front tire hooked the bumper. Mom and the bike went sliding down the road and she ended up with a sever neck injury. If she HAD been wearing a helmet she would probably be dead or a cripple. Helmets might save your head, but they are an extrem hazard to your spine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

nrhareiner said:


> While that might be well and good. The facts are that horse back riding is not even close to the top of the list for head injuries. Of all horse back riding injuries head related are less then 20%. So for everything we do in life including horse back riding the chances of a traumatic head injury is less then 1th of 1%.
> 
> So it comes down to a simple thing. If you want to use a helmet to protect your self in that fraction of a % chance then go for it. I personally do not find the discomfort of having a hat or helmet on a good trade off for that small %. They are not used in what I show in. I would even have to look at the rules and see how they are worded to see if a helmet would even be allowed as most of the rule stated cowboy hat. Which I only where when showing.
> 
> While in theory a helmet might be a great thing in practice it might not be for some people.
> 
> Physically and theoretically speaking something might be what you want however we live in the real word and things do not always work out that way.


Like I said, it's just one small thing to help minimize your chances of a head injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NordicJuniper

I wear one when I ride english and don't when I ride western unless I am galloping out in the field. I don't ride western hardly at all meaning that generally I am wearing a helmet. It is a personal choice and I just feel naked without one. Kinda like I feel naked without a seatbelt. It has become habit for me to put it on. 

I also don't care if others do not wear one. It is their choice and all I hope is that they have a safe ride which is the same thing that I hope with people wearing helmets as well.

I am glad that I wearing a helmet is so second nature to me because I had a really bad fall out in the field a few years ago. Horse decided to jump a 6 foot stream and I lost a stirrup on the landing. He then proceeded to gallop up a hill on which he then tripped causing me to go flying over his shoulder. I landed face first on the ground with quite some force. My face slammed into the ground but luckily the bill of the helmet kept me from hitting too hard. It got some rode rash on my nose and broke my wrist but was find other than that. The bill of the helmet did break. But I was just glad I was wearing it.

It didn't prevent the broken wrist but it prevented a concusion or worse so I am glad I had it.


----------



## Amlalriiee

haha this is a neverending argument and I'm just going to leave the thread with one last sentiment...not directed toward anyone or any group in particular. 

If you didn't care what others thought, you wouldn't be taking this personally or getting defensive about it...you would simply state your opinion/reasoning and accept others' opinions as well--rather than trying to prove yours to be correct...yes??? 

Too much estrogen in one forum I'd say. haha


----------



## sdellin

Quixotic said:


> I came off yesterday for the first time in seven years. It's pretty hard for a horse to get me off, so generally when I do fall, it's a pretty big deal. This time, I had to twist in mid-air to avoid hitting a jump standard, & I ended up landing head-first instead of on my shoulder like I wanted to. It gave me a mild concussion. This is why I ALWAYS wear a helmet when I ride. For 98% of my rides, it ends up just sitting on my head doing nothing, but for those 2% of times when it actually ends up having to protect me, I'm always very glad that I decided to put it on.


I think the minimal hassle it takes to put on a helmet is worth that 2% of the time. It's cheap insurance. I know that some people feel like since they have never fallen off, or fell off but didn't hit their head, that a helmet is unnecessary. But I'm telling you, it can ruin your whole life if you just happen to hit your head and cause some serious damage. I'm really an advocate. I've never hit my head, but I'd rather not take the chance.


----------



## AngelEquestrian

Wow.
I've never seen such mixed responses on one topic before.

I do wear a helmet when the YO is around. Out of courtesy really.
But I always ride without one when I'm supervised (have my friends taking pictures). I don't usually ride otherwise.

It's a comfort thing, I feel as though I'm more capable and "free" without one. I don't overheat as much which means less breaks thus getting more work done.
It's terrible in the UK with hats. If you don't wear one, you're instantly scum of the earth.
Meh, each to their own I say.


----------



## Tennessee

Can I just say I'm getting a laugh out of reading all of this? I come back to this post and it is nothing but petty arguments. 

Why don't we all express our opinion in a non-rude fashion, and then leave other people with differing opinions the hell alone? It might save you a lot of time and typing.


----------



## Snookeys

Well... I was gonna post my opinion, but I am too lazy to read through all of the responses, so I won't post what I was gonna say out of fear that someone else has already said the same thing. I agree with Tennessee, though.


----------



## dedebird

teeheehee i forgot to put it on the other day and i was so cold i had a jacket on to im like what the freaking heck am i so cold all of a sudden i hear my instructor yelling as loud as she can so i could hear her YOUR HEAD IS NAKED xD i laughed so hard i figured out why i was so cold though xD who knew that little thing on my head gave me such warmth xD ya i stoped laughing when my horse spoked right after i laughed and started to walk over where my helmet was thank god it was barely anything xD hmmm not saying it bad or good im just saying that was so hularious YOUR HEAD IS NAKED XD


----------



## AmberPick

Ahhh, the point we are trying to make sweetheart is that there are reasons for people to feel either way. We're not saying, "Oh those sissies have to wear helmets because they're _afraidddd_ they are going to fall off a big bad horsie!". No, we said if you want to wear a helmet then wear and dang helmet. But if you want to tell me to wear a helmet refer to my #[email protected] It's called having an opinion but respecting others opinions as well, which was not what was happening.

Darn I forgot to hit 'Reply to'.. This was to someone in specific but I can't remember who now.. Oh well, you get the picture!!


----------



## AmberPick

Amlalriiee said:


> haha this is a neverending argument and I'm just going to leave the thread with one last sentiment...not directed toward anyone or any group in particular.
> 
> If you didn't care what others thought, you wouldn't be taking this personally or getting defensive about it...you would simply state your opinion/reasoning and accept others' opinions as well--rather than trying to prove yours to be correct...yes???
> 
> Too much estrogen in one forum I'd say. haha


I agree too much estrogen, LOL! But I don't think it's as much that anyone cares what other people's opinions are, I think it's that people don't like when people are rude.. I would argue about the color of the sky if someone was being rude about it.. My big pet peeve! I'm a big believer in the Golden Rule (treat others the way you want to be treated) but when someone doesn't follow that rule they are free game.


----------



## Regan7312

mom2pride said:


> Yeah, me too...she's an amazing athlete, and I am totally pumped for BC this year!!!


i know this is off topic lol...so am i!!! shes going to rock it!


----------



## sdellin

Naked head...that's funny.

I thought these threads were for discussion? If you don't want to participate, don't. It's that simple. The person who started the tread asked for opinions, that's what we're posting. Maybe some people enjoy petty helmet arguments...a discussion on helmets. Read another thread if you don't like this one, but there's no reason to be offended.

My view on this kind of thing.... Take what you need, leave the rest.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

This is a bit random, but at the show this weekend there was a woman with her two children on ponies - one riding English and one riding Western. The English rider was maybe 8 and the Western rider was maybe 5. The Western pony was green and just looked like one heckuva difficult to control snot from the get go.

Anyway, pony was being bad so mom gets on to school WITH a helmet - and then hands the reins back to her young child to go pole bending and barrel racing in a COWBOY hat.

I'm not a huge promoter of helmets, but I don't know, something about a small child with novice riding skills on a difficult pony in a speed class screams WHERE IS YOUR FREAKING HELMET?!?!?!?! to me. Especially when MOM knows better. 

As a note, I don't like my cowboy hat either - they both give me headaches. I wear a bandana to keep my hair from being flyaway and that's about all I can stand on my head. I was just as eager to tear my cowboy hat off after Western as I was my helmet after English this weekend. I really WISH helmets didn't drive me batty, I'd probably wear it more often, I certainly don't think I look "cool" with out, it just makes me so itchy and achy I'm miserable!


----------



## QHDragon

It annoys me as well. A lot of them say "It's my life I will do what I want with it" well it's not just your life, its the life of your family and friends should you get hurt or killed. Not wearing the proper protective gear is just selfish. 

I will never ride my bike, get on a motorcycle, or get on a horse without a helmet. It's just common sense.


----------



## smrobs

Around and around we go, where it stops, nobody knows. :roll:


----------



## Delfina

smrobs said:


> Around and around we go, where it stops, nobody knows. :roll:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nrhareiner

smrobs said:


> Around and around we go, where it stops, nobody knows. :roll:


It will stop when others stop calling people selfish and such b/c those who choice not to use helmet.

Just about every person I know rides. I have had several friends killed. All ride. Not one of them where killed b/c of a horse.


----------



## kcscott85

40 pages and no one has converted anyone to the "other side", whichever side that may be. I personally will never go without a helmet. I was thrown off my horse right onto a log while schooling cross country and broke my back 6 years ago. Without my helmet I'd be dead and not stepping back into the horse world like I currently am! Do I LOVE wearing helmets? Definitely not- I have yet to find one that doesn't make me look like I have a mushroom sprouting off the top of my head, but I find it necessary. However, at the barn where I keep my horse there are plenty of riders that don't wear helmets and it's not up to me to force them to or belittle them for not being like me. Calling others stupid or selfish (on both sides) isn't going to get anyone to change their mind. You can tell me I look ugly in my helmet and I still won't take if off, so I don't see how insulting someone who doesn't wear a helmet will get them to start wearing one.


----------



## mom2pride

nrhareiner said:


> It will stop when others stop calling people selfish and such b/c those who choice not to use helmet...


Ditto...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

QHDragon said:


> It annoys me as well. A lot of them say "It's my life I will do what I want with it" well it's not just your life, its the life of your family and friends should you get hurt or killed. Not wearing the proper protective gear is just selfish.
> 
> I will never ride my bike, get on a motorcycle, or get on a horse without a helmet. It's just common sense.


Oh really? Common sense to me would be - don't ride horses or motorcycles or participate in any dangerous sport PERIOD. How selfish are YOU? You could break your neck, become paralyzed and then your family has to take care of you. If you were a decent human being, you'd sit at home and never leave the house to spare your family and friends ANY heart ache at your death or injuries!


----------



## smrobs

kcscott85 said:


> However, at the barn where I keep my horse there are plenty of riders that don't wear helmets and it's not up to me to force them to or belittle them for not being like me. Calling others stupid or selfish (on both sides) isn't going to get anyone to change their mind. You can tell me I look ugly in my helmet and I still won't take if off, so I don't see how insulting someone who doesn't wear a helmet will get them to start wearing one.


Thank you. 

I am on the other side of the fence but I feel the same way. I don't wear one but I would never dream of laughing at or degrading someone who did for any reason.


----------



## Regan7312

wow..this is still going on...lol


----------



## WickedNag

Regan7312 said:


> wow..this is still going on...lol


And the OP hasn't been back to the forum since posting this :lol::lol::lol:

To everyone: I have not seen one post that told someone who wore a helmet that they were ugly in helmets or sissies. If I missed it Please point it out. 

I have seen helmet supporters call us selfish and inconsiderate. I choose not to wear a helmet. I do NOT put helmets on my kids, granddaughter (unless she wants it on, I did buy her one) or my novice husband. I do not want to hear that I love my family less because I choose not to wear a helmet or put one on them. I will GUARANTEE you that you will not find someone who loves their family more than I do. 

I also know that no matter what you do to prevent death it is not always possible. See my sig if you don't believe me.


----------



## Hunter65

AmberPick said:


> I'm pretty sure in the summer everyone thinks my husband beats me! I have big bruises all over my legs at all time.. It's just from randomly running into things throughout the day, though... Nice to know I'm not the only one who does the self inflicted wounds thing!



You sound like me, I am just one big peach and bump into things all the time. Half the time I don't even know where the bruise came from lol


----------



## sdellin

I have a simple Tipperary Sportage and it's low profile. you might check that out if you haven't and are looking for a low profile helmet. I forget I'm wearing it. I tried a couple before this one and they gave me bulbous head. This one is much better.

Oops...forgot to quote. Anyway, someone back there mentioned not having found a helmet that didn't make the head look big.


----------



## Shenandoah

After having read _most_ of the posts in this thread (hey, I was bored :lol: ), I just have to say, I appear to be one of the few who is straddling the fence. I saw some other posts of straddlers, but we seem to be few and far between.

Growing up I never wore a helmet. Now I wear mine most of the time, but not always. Mostly I wear it because I took several years off from riding and have not yet built the confidence in my skills back up to where it was before - especially since I got back into it by leasing a horse who had humongous spooks (knocked off a few REALLY good riders). Even though I'm not riding him anymore and trust my new horse so much more, I am a bit more cautious than I used to be. But even that doesn't stop me from enjoying a good bareback and halter, helmet-free ride around the farm. There's just something pleasurable about going out with the minimum possible. Once I trust him just a bit more (I've only had him 2 months now), I'll kick off my shoes, as well.

Most of the people at my barn wear helmets, a few don't. We all respect each other's decisions and have a good time together. There's only one person who puts any pressure on others to wear helmets - but even she is polite about it, and will never make more than a single subtle suggestion before dropping it.


----------



## Jinba Ittai

sdellin said:


> I have a simple Tipperary Sportage and it's low profile. you might check that out if you haven't and are looking for a low profile helmet. I forget I'm wearing it. I tried a couple before this one and they gave me bulbous head. This one is much better.
> 
> Oops...forgot to quote. Anyway, someone back there mentioned not having found a helmet that didn't make the head look big.


That's the helmet I bought for occasional use as well. It really does fit like a glove, and doesn't make me overly hot or unbalanced. I only use it for jumping, and will be using it when I get on my 3yo for training. Otherwise, it sits and waits for me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I will not join the if it is right or wrong debate. I think that is a decision made by an individual and their family.

I will state that I almost always wear a helmet. Why? Not because I have some great fear that the rocks in my head will get loose. Because I have always worn a helmet. Yes, way back when it was not a truly protective piece of head covering, it was just a pretty velvet covered hat device. But my whole riding life a helmet has been required by the rules (of that barn or the show governing body, etc) so I have always worn one. Now I do not feel right with out one. Kind of like I do not feel right driving with out my seat belt.

The irony of this (only riding with a helmet) thing is, I do not wear hats. Middle of winter freezing to death, still no hat. Middle of summer and squinting at the sun, no hat. But I feel naked riding with out my helmet.

I did find it frustrating when I wanted to wear my helmet in a small open show western pleasure class and a bunch of people insisted I was not allowed to wear one in that class. :shock:




faye said:


> your brain is the only organ in your body that cannot be replaced. So it makes sense to protect it more then the others.


Faye, you might want to learn a little bit about the human body before you profess things like this. There are lots of parts that are not replaceable/repairable. It does not help your case to spew such inaccuracies.





saint3meg3rlfc said:


> I'm sorry, I was unsure as to how quoting multiple sources worked on this forum.


Easy peasy.

Lower right hand corner of every post are three buttons. The middle button says MQ in it. That is the multiple quote button. Every post you want to quote as you read along hit that button. When you hit the post reply button (lower left or upper left corner of the thread) at the end all your quotes will be there for you.


----------



## trailhorserider

Well, I ordered a Troxel Dakota Duratec helmet (trail dust pattern!) and received it the other day, and today I rode in it and loved it! Very comfy....as comfy as my Aussie hat I usually wear, and I forgot I had a new helmet on. :lol:

The only downside to this helmet, and any helmet I have found, is lack of a brim all the way around for shade. So I think I will wear this all winter and spring, but I bet starting around May or June I will be back to my Aussie hat for the summer months. But as far as helmets go, I think I will really like this one..... most of the year anyway! 

My thinking was that if I got a helmet I actually liked, I would actually wear it, lol! :lol:

Too bad helmets can't come with a brim all the way around. I know someone mentioned that they do make helmet shades, and maybe I should break down and buy one, but they cost about as much as a helmet, so for now I am too cheap to pursue them. :-|


----------



## AmberPick

QHDragon said:


> It annoys me as well. A lot of them say "It's my life I will do what I want with it" well it's not just your life, its the life of your family and friends should you get hurt or killed. Not wearing the proper protective gear is just selfish.
> 
> I will never ride my bike, get on a motorcycle, or get on a horse without a helmet. It's just common sense.


CONGRATULATIONS on being such a star individual! Maybe those of us idiots who lack common sense can someday prosper to be as good of and as responsible of a person as you are! It's good to hear you never take unneccesary risks!!

BRAVO!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Never mind.


----------



## Sunny

How about people, on BOTH sides, stop being such jerks to one another? 90% of the people posting are being extremely immature and it's ridiculous. Someone be the bigger person and stop with the rude, personal remarks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmberPick

90%? The only posts that are personal are the ones that say "If you don't ride a helmet you are selfish parent". I don't see any bad comments about people who do ride with a helmet. Sarcasm is a little different than telling someone they are selfish.


----------



## Regan7312

Sunny said:


> How about people, on BOTH sides, stop being such jerks to one another? 90% of the people posting are being extremely immature and it's ridiculous. Someone be the bigger person and stop with the rude, personal remarks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:clap:i agree.


----------



## Sunny

AmberPick said:


> 90%? The only posts that are personal are the ones that say "If you don't ride a helmet you are selfish parent". I don't see any bad comments about people who do ride with a helmet. Sarcasm is a little different than telling someone they are selfish.


Sarcasm, in seriousness, equals rude and immature, IMO. As is calling someone selfish. Hence why I said BOTH sides need to take a chill pill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

In all honesty, it is probably about time for this thread to be locked.


----------



## Regan7312

smrobs said:


> In all honesty, it is probably about time for this thread to be locked.


i agree, i again..lol. i think it has gone on way to long.


----------



## Sunny

I third that opinion, smrobs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

